# Geociências



## Luis França (1 Set 2006 às 17:10)

...........


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 01:11)

*Re: Acerca das manipulações climáticas*



Luis França disse:


> O furacão Ophelia também teve ajudas por fora ....



Ajudas por fora, como assim?


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 09:47)

Luis França disse:


> Se olhares para a animaçao podes notar 2 emissoes de energia vindas do mar: navios por perto, experiencias cientificas de ETs, o que sera aquilo que emite energia



Luis...has-de ter em atenção o gordon para ver se ha alguma situação anomala


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 16:19)

Luis França disse:


> Se olhares para a animaçao podes notar 2 emissoes de energia vindas do mar: navios por perto, experiencias cientificas de ETs, o que sera aquilo que emite energia



Não diria ajudas para fortalecimento, visto que na animação o furacão está a perder intensidade após essas "emissões". Poderá ser uma frente ou então algo relacionado com o geomagnetismo. ( Et's  )


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 17:56)

Luis França disse:


> Os ET's era só pra disfarçar .... agora explica-me como é que o geomagnetismo pode ser tao preciso a enviar 2 raios de energia para enfraquecer o furacao?



Coloquei apenas a hipotese de ser uma frente fria ou quente, ou uma massa de ar frio ou até quem sabe influência do geomagnetismo. Sobre a precisão  dos raios que falas - à partida o furacão tem energia estática suficiente para desencadear trovoadas severas, que poderiam ser influênciadas pelo campo magnético, (muitas vezes o campo magnético é "visto" em linhas por exemplo durante as auroras boreais ou austrais)
Mas são tudo meras especulações...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 15:37)

Luis França disse:


> Another giant ozone hole has opened up over the Antarctic the size of North America
> http://www.ipsnews.net/news.asp?idnews=34810
> 
> Scientists unsure why Alaska volcano is steaming
> ...




Bons links Luis. Pergunto-me a mim mesmo o que vai ser deste planeta e da actual humanidade. Vejo tudo muito acelerado, em tantos fenómenos fala-se de pelo menos 100 anos... será mesmo tanto?


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 11:45)

Luis França disse:


> Surprises from the Edge of the Solar System
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deve ter sido a melhor sonda que a NASA fez....


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 12:42)

dj_alex disse:


> Deve ter sido a melhor sonda que a NASA fez....



Foi sem dúvida, e ainda o é, uma excelente sonda a Voyager 1, só que estes avanços são como em muitas áreas, fruto de erros. Esta sonda estava programada para depois de Saturno ir fotografar Urano e Neptuno, mas as contas para a trajectória foram mal calculadas para aproveitar a gravidade dos planetas e a sonda acelerou após sair de Saturno mais do que necessário e acabou despoltada para um trajecto para fora do sistema solar!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 13:13)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Foi sem dúvida, e ainda o é, uma excelente sonda a Voyager 1, só que estes avanços são como em muitas áreas, fruto de erros. Esta sonda estava programada para depois de Saturno ir fotografar Urano e Neptuno, mas as contas para a trajectória foram mal calculadas para aproveitar a gravidade dos planetas e a sonda acelerou após sair de Saturno mais do que necessário e acabou despoltada para um trajecto para fora do sistema solar!



Ha erros que vem por bem


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 01:10)

Luis França disse:


>



Sempre com excelente recolha de artigos Luis!  

Mas em particular imagens como esta deixam-nos sempre que pensar! em apenas 60 anos...


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 12:56)

Luis França disse:


> ANCIENT ROCKS SHOW CLIMATE CHANGE NOT HUMAN INDUCED
> http://www.astrobio.net/news/module...=article&sid=2096&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante artigo


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2006 às 15:47)

Luis França disse:


> The place of the biblical Apocalypse is found
> http://english.pravda.ru/science/earth/14-08-2006/83937-Apocalypse-0
> 
> 
> ...



Essa história do Apocalípse está por aqui muito deformada... 
Uma cratera de um meteorito, e já foi feita mediação de isotopos para ter a certeza dessa data recente, geologicamente falando?
Não percebo porque qualquer evento tem de estar sempre envolto em penubra de datas (sexta 13 por exp.), de supertições de interpretações desfiguradas de passagens da Bíblia, de escritos antigos e de outras culturas...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 10:24)

Luis França disse:


> Scientists say Jupiter changing its spots
> 'Little Red Spot' storm is getting stronger, boasting 400 mph winds
> 
> Será que os gases de estufa também estao a fazer das suas em Júpiter? Ou será o aquecimento global do sistema solar em acçao?



Nós nem sabemos o que se está a passar na Terra, quanto mais em Jupiter....


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 15:28)

Luis França disse:


> Mas sabemos que o nosso sistema solar está a aquecer (todos os planetas e até mesmo o Sol), desde há uns anos. Agora dizerem-nos isso é outra conversa. Mas se se investigar por toda a net chegamos a essa conclusão!



essa do Sol não sabia


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 15:43)

Luis França disse:


> Mas sabemos que o nosso sistema solar está a aquecer (todos os planetas e até mesmo o Sol), desde há uns anos. Agora dizerem-nos isso é outra conversa. Mas se se investigar por toda a net chegamos a essa conclusão!




E se é consequência directa ou não, tb não sei dizer, mas paralelamente, todo o nosso Sistema Solar estar a aumentar a luminosidade, incluíndo a nossa Lua, nunca antes foi tão visivel de dia como actualmente.
Porque invade assim a luz todo o nosso Sistema Solar e algumas estrelas mais perto de nós?


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2006 às 00:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E se é consequência directa ou não, tb não sei dizer, mas paralelamente, todo o nosso Sistema Solar estar a aumentar a luminosidade, incluíndo a nossa Lua, nunca antes foi tão visivel de dia como actualmente.
> Porque invade assim a luz todo o nosso Sistema Solar e algumas estrelas mais perto de nós?



Desde quando  
A Lua já foi mais clara e brilhante, mas há milhões de anos quando ainda estava mais próxima da terra e quando o tamanho aparente era o dobro do actual, mas hoje em dia...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:22)

Bem...a informação é tanta, que não consigo acompanhar a leitura de todos os artigos...


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 10:39)

Luis França disse:


> Frozen in Memories, but Melting Before Their Eyes
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/24/world/europe/24swiss.html?_r=2&ref=world&oref=slogin&oref=slogin



Gostei


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 11:22)

Luis França disse:


> GRB 061025A  2006/10/25  18:36:01  INTEGRAL  20:04:08  -48:13:25
> 
> This INTEGRAL burst lasted about 20 seconds. No optical afterglow has been reported.
> 
> http://grb.sonoma.edu/index.php



Luis explica-me lá melhor esta que não entendi?


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 13:41)

Luis França disse:


> "No optical afterglow has been reported"
> 
> Possivelmente não terá sido vísivel no nosso "espectro de luz", pois não houve brilho óptico. Talvez só teria sido detectado noutro comprimento de onda; esta nova designação INTEGRAL só apareceu há umas semanas.



Pois era isso mesmo que eu não percebia. Ok!


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 20:44)

Luis França disse:


> Invisible poisonous skyfish fly at 300 km/h all around us
> http://english.pravda.ru/science/mysteries/26-10-2006/85214-skyfish-0




Mais uma vez um excelente "lote" de fantásticos e intrigantes links, mas esta dos skyfish deixou-me boquiaberto!  
Fui procurar e lá que muita gente fala deles isso é um facto, ora porcurem no google e verão!  
Aqui lhes deixo este link do yootube, dos muito que lá existem!
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amnNgXRK_vo[/MEDIA]


Estou espantado...


----------



## tozequio (30 Out 2006 às 23:10)

Mas então como é que isto não é do conhecimento público?


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 15:06)

Luis França disse:


> Bering waters see shift in ecosystem: Contents of America's 'fish basket' are changing
> http://www.adn.com/front/story/8379472p-8274732c.html
> 
> U.S. Defends Itself on Global Warming
> ...



E ainda por cima, coincidência ou não esse dia 13 de Abril de 2029 é uma sexta-feira


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 16:03)

LUPER disse:


> E ainda por cima, coincidência ou não esse dia 13 de Abril de 2029 é uma sexta-feira



Pahhhh....coincidências...


----------



## tozequio (7 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Mas por acaso já se fala de um asteróide com possibilidades de bater na Terra em 2029 há uns bons 7 ou 8 anos.


----------



## dj_alex (9 Nov 2006 às 08:50)

Luis França disse:


> Qualquer dia vamos mugir e dar cornadas como as vacas
> 
> UK scientists have applied for permission to create embryos by fusing human DNA with cow eggs
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6121280.stm



     

Estão loucos....
Já agora, alguem já viu o filme "Os filhos do Homem" ???
Recomendo.....


----------



## dj_alex (10 Nov 2006 às 10:12)

Luis França disse:


> 'Aliens could attack at any time' warns former British Ministry of Defence chief
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23373921-details/'Aliens+could+attack+at+any+time'+warns+former+MoD+chief/article.do



Venham eles.....


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 10:17)

dj_alex disse:


> Venham eles.....



 
Nós cá estamos para os enfrentar


----------



## dj_alex (10 Nov 2006 às 13:05)

Luis França disse:


> Mercury Transit
> http://www.spaceweather.com/eclipses/gallery_08nov06_page2.htm


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 14:20)

Luis,

De facto tenho de te dar valor pelo tempo que disponibilizas para que nós estejamos informados, nem que ás vezes pareça ficção científica, mas sem dúvida que és um valor acrescentado a este forum!

Abraço!


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 17:11)

Seringador disse:


> Luis,
> 
> De facto tenho de te dar valor pelo tempo que disponibilizas para que nós estejamos informados, nem que ás vezes pareça ficção científica, mas sem dúvida que és um valor acrescentado a este forum!
> 
> Abraço!




Sem dúvida, concordo plenamente. Viva o Luís e o almoço que um dia nos vai pagar alí para os lados das praias onde ele "veranea" nesta altura do ano ! Eu levo o telescópio e à noite da-mos uma espreitadela ás estrelas! Orion e seu cinturão, as Pleyades, etc...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 10:35)

Luis França disse:


> Humans were not even around 65 million years ago, never mind people who could work metal. So then how does science explain semi-ovoid metallic tubes dug out of 65-million-year-old Cretaceous chalk in France?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é a veracidade disto Luis??? Tenho muitas dúvidas em relação a isto...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 12:17)

Luis França disse:


> Eu não ponho de parte a hipótese de que existam outras civilizações que tenham visitado a Terra muito antes do Homem ter aparecido. Quem não acredita nisso não sei o que é que anda cá fazer.
> Ou teremos nós a pretensão de que somos a única espécie viva e inteligente em todo o Universo?



Eu também não meto de parte essa hipótese....mas há coisas que só vendo é que se acredita....por isso....Acho que cá vamos ficando com as nossas dúvidas


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

Ora nem mais Luís! . E cada vez mais essa grande mentira, do que nos é oficialmente dado como verdade, vai sendo desmascarada e o tempo trará à luz a verdade e muitos nomes, de grandes personalidades serão, então, alvo de escárnio e vergonha plea defesa e ajuda de tantos encobrimentos. Negar a verdade à humanidade é um dos piores crimes que se podem cometer.  

Aproveito e deixo aqui tb estes links, com perpectivas e factos muito, "incomodativos", para muita gentinha neste planeta.

http://www.violations.org.uk/

Este tem uma fabulosa colecção enigmas.

http://www.imagick.org.br/pagmag/Mystery/mystmenu.html

O pior de muitos destes sites, é que quem os divulga, são grupos de gente marada e isso acaba por jogar a favor dos cépticos, uma vez que vivem do ataque, para que a todo custo a sua "verdade" não seja derrubada. Mas ela há-de ser!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 20:09)

Mais uma mão cheia de links espectaculares.

Aqui deixo outra foto do tal objecto voador não identificado, mas desta feita sobre as pirâmides, simplesmente lindo!


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 09:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mais uma mão cheia de links espectaculares.
> 
> Aqui deixo outra fofo do tal objecto voador não identificado, mas desta feita sobre as pirâmides, s~simplesmente lindo!



Só lá pela nossa terrinha é que nao passa nada destas coisas...Nao acho nada bem....


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Nov 2006 às 11:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Só lá pela nossa terrinha é que nao passa nada destas coisas...Nao acho nada bem....



Então n se passa!!!??? 
Segundo alguns pseudo-entendidos temos mini-tornados, tufões, trombas-água (aguaceiros-fortes), e mais uns quantos fenómenos no entroncamento e arredores


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Nov 2006 às 13:02)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Então n se passa!!!???
> Segundo alguns pseudo-entendidos temos mini-tornados, tufões, trombas-água (aguaceiros-fortes), e mais uns quantos fenómenos no entroncamento e arredores




Fenómenos do Entroncamento e arredores?
Não te estás a referir a mim? lol


----------



## Luis França (19 Nov 2006 às 13:26)

Airspace Activist Eyes Unfriendly Skies
http://www.queenstribune.com/news/1163848959.html





Many underwater volcanoes erupting simultaneously all over the world – tectonic disturbance steadily rising – are we headed for a major catastrophe?
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/1904.asp





*New Underwater Volcano In Italy*

Bigger than Washington D.C., meaner than Etna and hidden: this is Empedocles, a new underwater volcano found in Italy. It has been discovered off the shores of Sicily.
According to Giovanni Lanzafame, who discovered the sea volcano, it’s “at least 400 meters (1,300 feet) high –
taller than the Eiffel Tower”. He said the base of the volcano is 30 km (18.6 miles) long and 25 km wide, making it biggest underwater volcano in Italy.
“At this point, there’s no imminent danger of an eruption,”
the discoverer told Reuters.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/5108360.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2516655.stm


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Luis França disse:


> Many underwater volcanoes erupting simultaneously all over the world – tectonic disturbance steadily rising – are we headed for a major catastrophe?
> http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/1904.asp



Dá que pensar...


----------



## tozequio (21 Nov 2006 às 18:19)

Luis França disse:


> Nukes 'would stop global warming'
> http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,20800656-5001028,00.html


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 19:04)

Maggnitude  	mb 4.8
Region 	CENTRAL MEDITERRANEAN SEA
Date time 	2006-11-23 at 13:31:53.2 UTC
Location 	35.96 N ; 12.82 E
Depth 	2 km






Lembram-se do vulcao submarino que está ali perto?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2516655.stm


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 00:50)

Seismolgists get handle on heat flow deep in Earth
http://www.physorg.com/news83515537.html

 Scientists lose instruments, gain first look at seafloor formation
http://www.physorg.com/news83515895.html





 Vesper Could Explore Earth's Fiery Twin
http://www.physorg.com/news83424842.html





 Spinning Black Hole Pushes the Limit
http://www.physorg.com/news83254302.html


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 09:20)

O sul de Itália continua a tremer bem - mais uma vez me pergunto se aquele vulcão no mar irá nascer à superfície em breve (toda a Sícilia, à volta, tem estado a tremer - uns dizem que é bom pq alivia a tensão, outros que é sinal que há pressão a mais).

Manitude  	ML 4.7
Region 	SICILY, ITALY

Date time 	2006-11-24 at 04:37:37.6 UTC
Location 	36.16 N ; 15.93 E
Depth 	10 km






2006-11-24  08:03:52.0	42.44 	N  	12.88 	E  	7		ML	 2.4	 CENTRAL ITALY
2006-11-24  04:37:37.6	36.16 	N  	15.93 	E  	10	f	ML	4.7	 SICILY, ITALY
2006-11-23  22:23:53.0	38.66 	N  	13.03 	E  	21		ML	2.9	 SICILY, ITALY
2006-11-23  13:31:53.2	35.96 	N  	12.82 	E  	2		mb	4.8	 CENTRAL MEDITERRANEAN SEA


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2006 às 21:50)

*Mount Etna's volcanic ash causes airport closure*
http://breakingnews.iol.ie/news/story.asp?j=86528436&p=865z8738

A pedido de alguns membros, aqui poderão observar todos os ângulos e câmaras do Sol:

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime-images.html/

Mais umas anomalias hoje:


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2006 às 15:33)

Man, Animals Trying To Outrun Global Warming: Studies show even plants reacting to climate change
http://www.theday.com/re.aspx?re=7165dcdf-af46-4344-b26c-05f7514591ce

Little Norway's big climate change battle
http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/li...e-change-battle/2006/11/27/1164476127752.html

Global warming threat to crocodiles
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-11/28/content_5401219.htm

Meteor 'fireball' lights up Australian sky
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20834541-2862,00.html

China To Participate In Russian Flight To Mars Moon Phobos
http://www.marsdaily.com/reports/China_To_Participate_In_Russian_Flight_To_Phobos_999.html

Volcano erupts in eastern Congo
http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaking/story.asp?j=86651350&p=8665y65z&n=86651730

Scientists predict, monitor underwater volcano
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-11/28/content_5400399.htm

Slight Earthquake Rattles Martinique
http://www.hardbeatnews.com/editor/...es/details.asp?newsid=11342&title=Top Stories

Two quakes, 4.1 and 2.1, rattle California Central Coast
http://www.latimes.com/news/printed...4317687.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-california

Millions of Iranian students to participate in quake drill
http://www.irna.com/en/news/view/line-16/0611287831122140.htm


----------



## Luis França (29 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

Gaia scientist Lovelock predicts planetary wipeout
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...8_RTRUKOC_0_US-EARTH-FEVER.xml&src=rss&rpc=22

Sea warming threatens climate disaster
http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/se...limate-disaster/2006/11/29/1164777657749.html

Antarctica's Ross Ice Shelf could 'collapse quickly', scientists warn
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20840754-23109,00.html

Weakening of Gulf Stream linked to Europe's 'Little Ice Age'
http://www.physorg.com/news84029857.html

Climate change already affecting UK's marine life
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2023835.ece

Evidence from Hawaiian volcanoes shows that Earth recycles its crust
http://www.physorg.com/news84029104.html

Strong 6.1 earthquake rattles northern Indonesia, damaging buildings
http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2006-11-29-indonesia-earthquake_x.htm

Brilliant 'green' meteor streaks across Alabama skies
http://www.decaturdaily.com/decaturdaily/news/061129/light.shtml

What our sun looks like close up
http://today.reuters.com/tv/videoCh...=112906_1220_DOUBLEFEATURE_nato_n_afghanistan

Experts baffled by UK UFO/Meteorite Sightings
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23376226-details/Riddle+of+UFO+'invasion'/article.do

New study: single, huge meteor killed dinosaurs
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-11/29/content_5406887.htm

Italian scientists say geological evidence suggests a giant tsunami resulted from the collapse of the eastern flanks of Mount Etna nearly 8,000 years ago.
http://www.physorg.com/news83960532.html

Ancient sea creature made mincemeat of sharks
http://english.people.com.cn/200611/29/eng20061129_326386.html

Ancient predator had strongest bite of any fish, rivaling bite of large alligators and T. rex
http://www.physorg.com/news83960762.html






Ancient calculator was 1,000 yrs ahead of its time
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...CALCULATOR.xml&WTmodLoc=Home-C5-scienceNews-2

Enigma of ancient world's computer is cracked at last
http://www.physorg.com/news84029305.html


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 18:49)

Luis França disse:


> Weakening of Gulf Stream linked to Europe's 'Little Ice Age'
> http://www.physorg.com/news84029857.html



De destacar esta passagem do texto: "The paper revived fears that global warming could paradoxically plunge Northwestern Europe into a mini Ice Age."


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 19:44)

tozequio disse:


> De destacar esta passagem do texto: "The paper revived fears that global warming could paradoxically plunge Northwestern Europe into a mini Ice Age."



:assobio: :assobio: :assobio:


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 12:19)

Trânsito de Mercúrio em 3D
http://www.sungazer.net/3dtransit.html

Imagens 3D do Sol
http://www.sungazer.net/3dsun.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 20:18)

Luis fabuloso. Utilizando óculos com lente vermelha à esquerda e azul à direita! O Sol parece que sai do monitor.

Realmente fazes um trabalho que não tem preço     , todas as palavras são poucas, para te agradecer pelo modo tão eficiente com que nos mantens actualizadíssimos.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 21:26)

GRande post Luis...só preciso de arranjar os oculos..ninguem me quer enviar uns???


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 22:10)

Ainda bem que consigo chegar aos 4 cantos de Portugal e não só (Alex), com as informações que diariamente são publicados lá fora e que raramente cá chegam (pelas vias oficiais).
Vou fazer uma interrupção no serviço noticioso até 2ªfeira.
O trabalho externo (fora deste local onde me encontro) chama-me e estarei de saída amanhã bem cedinho.


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 23:59)

Dá gosto ter membros assim tao dedicados


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Luis França disse:


> Ainda bem que consigo chegar aos 4 cantos de Portugal e não só (Alex), com as informações que diariamente são publicados lá fora e que raramente cá chegam (pelas vias oficiais).
> Vou fazer uma interrupção no serviço noticioso até 2ªfeira.
> O trabalho externo (fora deste local onde me encontro) chama-me e estarei de saída amanhã bem cedinho.



E não tens problemas em mexer nas feridas . É tão bom não termos uma mente quadrada, cheia de teorias inamoviveis e preconceitos retrogrados. A dúvida é algo muito saudavel, sempre que bem aplicada. Agora logo à partida dizer não a tudo e nem tão pouco abrir a hipotese de que existam outras respostas, ou respostas mais verazes que as oficialmente difundidas, isso sim é não saber aprender e perder o barco do conhecimento.

Bom FDS alargado Luis e Carpe Diem meu amigo


----------



## Luis França (3 Dez 2006 às 23:42)

It's the end of the world
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006100477,00.html





Asteroid as close as Moon
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006300420,00.html

Wipeout asteroid warning
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006551039,00.html

Planets meet next week; meteor showers coming
http://www.enidnews.com/localnews/local_story_336234714.html

The creation of the universe became clearer this year
http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/news/special_packages/sunday_review/16149473.htm

Glaciers are retreating in Bhutan
http://www.kuenselonline.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=7795

Python may have been the first sacred cow 70,000 years ago
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,13509-2482418,00.html

Humans must leave Earth to survive, says Hawking
http://www.irishexaminer.com/irishe...-qqqm=world-qqqa=world-qqqid=19635-qqqx=1.asp

Towering Ancient Tsunami Devastated the Mediterranean
http://www.livescience.com/forcesofnature/061130_ancient_tsunami.html

Robot archaeologist to be sent to explore Egypt's largest pyramid
http://english.people.com.cn/200612/01/eng20061201_327276.html

Meteorite linked to Earth's beginning
http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Alberta/2006/12/01/2575955-sun.html

U.N. agency sees El Nino stretching to early 2007
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L01778161.htm

India being drenched by more intense and frequent monsoon downpours as result of global warming, say experts
http://www.yorkshiretoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=55&ArticleID=1909119

Quiet hurricane season stirs debate about threat from global warming
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/lo...al01dec01,0,5449016.story?coll=sfla-news-sfla

China to build third science station in Antarctica
http://english.people.com.cn/200612/01/eng20061201_327350.html

388 Dead As Super Typhoon Slams Into Philippines
http://www.thenews.com.pk/update_detail.asp?id=13853

Astronomers find first ever gamma ray clock
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/008200611300341.htm

Strong 6.3 quake hits Indonesia's north Sumatra
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/JAK228706.htm

Finnish star-gazer discovers meteor shower - tail of new comet pinpointed: Meteor shower could be sign of comet that could come dangerously close to earth
http://www.hs.fi/english/article/Fi...+-+tail+of+new+comet+pinpointed/1135223350592

Oceans storing climate change dangers
http://www.hindu.com/2006/11/30/stories/2006113001911400.htm

Scientists find new data in Antarctic on climate change
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/lates..._find_new_data_in_antarctic_on_climate_change

Cattle biggest contributor to global warming, says UN
http://www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?NewsID=1067005

Global Warming Could Disrupt GPS Satellites, Study Says
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/11/061129-warming-gps.html

Typhoon hits Philippines 'like an earthquake'
http://www.mg.co.za/articlepage.asp...ng_news__international_news/&articleid=291736

4.1 Magnitude Earthquake rattles Canadian mining town
http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/art...HQUAKE-DC.XML&WTmodLoc=SciHealth-C3-Science-5

Magnitude-4.0 earthquake shakes California
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/16125174.htm

Domestic cesium atom fountain clock built in China
http://english.people.com.cn/200611/30/eng20061130_326930.html

Scientists Levitate Small Animals
http://www.livescience.com/technology/061129_acoustic_levitation.html

Out of this world solution to a Scottish standing stone
http://heritage.scotsman.com/myths.cfm?id=1758692006





Ancient machine opened the heavens: Their astronomical calculator was so sophisticated, it was unequaled for centuries
http://www.latimes.com/news/la-sci-calculator30nov30,0,7924167.story?track=mostviewed-storylevel


----------



## Luis França (4 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

Volcano erupts on Russia's Kamchatka peninsula
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20061204/56402633.html





Growing seismic activity registered at Bezymyanny Volcano
http://www.tass.ru/eng/level2.html?NewsID=11047630&PageNum=0

5.8 quake hits off Guatemala Pacific coast
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/N03441014.htm

Mystery force shakes Australian mid-north coast
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20873472-5005961,00.html

New Type of Slow Earthquake Detected
http://space.physorg.com/news84126917.html

Meteorite brings alien life to earth
http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=36135

Purveyors of the Cosmic 'Occult'
http://space.physorg.com/news84205681.html





Lunar Leonid Strikes
http://space.physorg.com/news84465211.html





NASA Unveils Global Exploration Strategy and Lunar Architecture
http://space.physorg.com/news84470901.html

Negative Vibes From Space
http://space.physorg.com/news84199442.html





Asymmetric ashes
http://space.physorg.com/news84119500.html





Scientists Want to Solve Puzzle of Excess Water Vapor Near Cirrus Clouds
http://space.physorg.com/news84124233.html

US snowstorm shuts down Chicago airport; half a million lose power
http://space.physorg.com/news84208138.html





Mapping the wake of a pending quake
http://space.physorg.com/news84477457.html

Malaysia discovers ancient wall in Malacca tower site
http://english.people.com.cn/200612/04/eng20061204_328147.html


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

Huge X Class Flare
http://www.sec.noaa.gov/today.html





Alps experiencing warmest time in 1,300 years
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16052360/

Global warming threatens to put Spanish ski resorts out of business
http://rawstory.com/news/2006/Global_warming_threatens_to_put_Spa_12052006.html

Major climate changes coming, warn scientists
http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061205/NEWS04/612050325/1006/NEWS01

Antarctica's amazing disappearing, reappearing ice shelf
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/12/05/ice_shelf/

Second volcano erupts in Russia's Far East in two days
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20061205/56460840.html

Sharp 5.1 earthquake shakes Bay of Plenty
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=1&ObjectID=10413851

First Earthquake Shocks Can Predict Overall Damage, Say Researchers
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,234197,00.html

Earthquake Forecasts Possible with Seconds to Spare
http://www.livescience.com/forcesofnature/061204_quake_forecasts.html





Mystery surrounds Australian mid-north coast 'blast'
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200612/s1804649.htm

Experts asteroid hell alert
http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006560245,00.html

Fireballs as bright as a quarter Moon occur once every ten days, and fireballs as bright as a full Moon once every five months
http://www.yubanet.com/artman/publish/article_46808.shtml

The world's biggest meteor crater
http://www.southafrica.info/ess_info/sa_glance/geography/vredefort-080605.htm





Fish from the Arctic in Himalayan streams soon
http://news.monstersandcritics.com/...ish_from_the_Arctic_in_Himalayan_streams_soon

Scientists study ancient Gulf Stream
http://science.monstersandcritics.com/news/article_1229508.php/Scientists_study_ancient_Gulf_Stream

New Evidence for Quasar Ejection
http://www.thunderbolts.info/tpod/2006/arch06/061204arpejection.htm

Galaxy Transformations
http://ifa.hawaii.edu/~barnes/transform.html

'Church of the Ark' found on West Bank
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml;jsessionid=?xml=/news/2006/12/04/wchurch04.xml





Russian scientist finds "Hyperborea" at the North Pole
http://english.pravda.ru/science/mysteries/29-11-2006/85697-Paradise-0


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

Luis França disse:


> Huge X Class Flare
> http://www.sec.noaa.gov/today.html
> 
> 
> ...



Mais um excelente lote de links!    

Onde na minha modesta opinião destaco estes 4.

O primeiro pelo imediato dos seus possíveis efeitos nas nossas vidas...  

O segundo, porque é de um interessante estudo sobre Corrente do Golfo!  

O terceiro pelas excelentes animações sobre as diferentes transformações pelas que passam as inúmeras galáxias do Universo.  

E o quarto pela notícia em si mesma! Que mais uma vez questiona de forma bastante pertinentemente a história oficial, que de forma dogmática tudo nega e se auto-assume como a "mãe" de todas as verdades históricas.
Será mesmo que a história foi como nos foi ensinada?  E já nem me refiro à mais recente, mas sim à dita Pré-História... a tal dos dinossauros onde supostamente não havia homens, isto apesar de em cada vez mais locais poderem ser encontradas as pegadas de ambos lado a lado...; a dos homens da pedra, mas com orifícios de bala nos seus crânios ou nos animais que caçavam...; esses mesmos homens que ainda na actualidade não conseguiram ser provados cientificamente como os nossos antepassados, eis aqui o tal elo perdido...
Em mapas antigos, baseados em outros mais antigos ainda, segundo os seus autores, aparecem territórios por nós desconhecidos e que são rejeitados e ridicularizados pela ciência dita oficial. Assim sucedeu com a Antártida que deixou os cientistas e cartógrafos desconcertados ao confirmarem com as actuais imagens de satélite a precisão de alguns desses mapas.
É pois este o caso, na minha insignificante opinião, deste mapa que nos deixou o geógrafo e cartógrafo flamengo Gerardus Mercator, o mesmo que nos deixou a famosa Projecção de Mercator.






E vocês o que acham?


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2006 às 23:30)

All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident." - Arthur Schopenhauer


E eu que pensava que não ligavam aos links sobre Arqueologia e História ...  

Aqui estão mais uns quantos interessantes e chamo a atenção para o primeiro acerca do choque de galáxias - Stephan's Quintet (foi detectado esta semana qq coisa como _sonic boom_ de origem desconhecida na Austrália, UK, USA [há vários registos durante este ano] e ninguém quer falar disso! como de costume...e como diz o Kim, pensem nisso, se conseguirem)  

*A Shocking Surprise in Stephan's Quintet*

This false-color composite image of the Stephan's Quintet galaxy cluster clearly shows one of the largest shock waves ever seen (green arc), produced by one galaxy falling toward another at over a million miles per hour. It is made up of data from NASA's Spitzer Space Telescope and a ground-based telescope in Spain.

Four of the five galaxies in this image are involved in a violent collision, which has already stripped most of the hydrogen gas from the interiors of the galaxies. The centers of the galaxies appear as bright yellow-pink knots inside a blue haze of stars, and the galaxy producing all the turmoil, NGC7318b, is the left of two small bright regions in the middle right of the image. One galaxy, the large spiral at the bottom left of the image, is a foreground object and is not associated with the cluster.

The titanic shock wave, larger than our own Milky Way galaxy, was detected by the ground-based telescope using visible-light wavelengths. It consists of hot hydrogen gas. As NGC7318b collides with gas spread throughout the cluster, atoms of hydrogen are heated in the shock wave, producing the green glow.

Spitzer pointed its infrared spectrograph at the peak of this shock wave (middle of green glow) to learn more about its inner workings. This instrument breaks light apart into its basic components. Data from the instrument are referred to as spectra and are displayed as curving lines that indicate the amount of light coming at each specific wavelength.

The Spitzer spectrum showed a strong infrared signature for incredibly turbulent gas made up of hydrogen molecules. This gas is caused when atoms of hydrogen rapidly pair-up to form molecules in the wake of the shock wave. Molecular hydrogen, unlike atomic hydrogen, gives off most of its energy through vibrations that emit in the infrared.

This highly disturbed gas is the most turbulent molecular hydrogen ever seen. Astronomers were surprised not only by the turbulence of the gas, but by the incredible strength of the emission. The reason the molecular hydrogen emission is so powerful is not yet completely understood.

Stephan's Quintet is located 300 million light-years away in the Pegasus constellation.

http://sscws1.ipac.caltech.edu/Imagegallery/image.php?image_name=ssc2006-08a






Have Astronomers Found the Star of Bethlehem?
http://epistle.us/articles/star.html

Whales share human brain cells
http://news.mongabay.com/2006/1127-whale.html





Noah's Ark Search  Links
http://www.noahsarksearch.com/links.htm

Vatican Observatory To Teach about Brown Dwarfs
http://clavius.as.arizona.edu/vo/R1024/VOSS2007.html





Our Binary System
http://www.darkstar1.co.uk/binary.html





The Hunt for Planet X
http://www.darkstar1.co.uk/huntplanetx.html





Uma imagem para pensar...


----------



## Rog (6 Dez 2006 às 00:13)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E o quarto pela notícia em si mesma! Que mais uma vez questiona de forma bastante pertinentemente a história oficial, que de forma dogmática tudo nega e se auto-assume como a "mãe" de todas as verdades históricas.
> Será mesmo que a história foi como nos foi ensinada?  E já nem me refiro à mais recente, mas sim à dita Pré-História... a tal dos dinossauros onde supostamente não havia homens, isto apesar de em cada vez mais locais poderem ser encontradas as pegadas de ambos lado a lado...; a dos homens da pedra, mas com orifícios de bala nos seus crânios ou nos animais que caçavam...; esses mesmos homens que ainda na actualidade não conseguiram ser provados cientificamente como os nossos antepassados, eis aqui o tal elo perdido...
> Em mapas antigos, baseados em outros mais antigos ainda, segundo os seus autores, aparecem territórios por nós desconhecidos e que são rejeitados e ridicularizados pela ciência dita oficial. Assim sucedeu com a Antártida que deixou os cientistas e cartógrafos desconcertados ao confirmarem com as actuais imagens de satélite a precisão de alguns desses mapas.
> É pois este o caso, na minha insignificante opinião, deste mapa que nos deixou o geógrafo e cartógrafo flamengo Gerardus Mercator, o mesmo que nos deixou a famosa Projecção de Mercator.
> ...



Mas qual a data provável deste mapa? Com relativa precisão o mapa inclui todo o mundo. Não será um mapa do século XVI? Um mapa após as grandes descobertas? (ou re-descobertas) Não acredito que antes desse século existisse um mapa tão detalhado, isso implicaria ter métodos de navegação, de cartografia, e outros tantos, que antes do século XVI segundo sabemos eram muito rudimentares.

Pego num exemplo: a Madeira segundo é oficial foi descoberta em 1419, mas outros mapas como o catalão, faziam referência sobre a Madeira em 1351, mas o desenho da ilha era quase irreconhecível. 
Este mapa coloca a ilha da Madeira com grande precisão nas suas coordenadas.

Pegando na pergunta que terras eram aquelas?
Se quisermos seguir ao pormenor, veremos grandes erros como a dimensão da Antártida, a América do Sul algo irreconhecível, mas ainda assim não vou por aí... penso que é fácil a resposta em relação a que terras se tratavam, trata-se simplesmente de gelo, é provável que quando foi feito o mapa tiveram em consideração os limites do gelo do oceano Ártico eo o tomaram como existindo terra por baixo, o que para nós hoje na algum certamente não o seria.


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2006 às 00:27)

Global Dimming (video)
http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/article15809.htm

*Ocultação de Saturno pela Lua - 10.12.2006*
SUNDAY, DECEMBER 10, 2006. Moon occults Saturn early this morning. This occultation is visible in the far north—Norway, Iceland, and most of Britain and Greenland. The eclipse lasts from about 9:45 a.m.-1:45 p.m. UT, or GMT. This may be midday, but midday in the far north during this season remains quite dark.
However, this occultation of Saturn affects us all in regard to the affairs of Saturn. It occurs while Saturn is still nearly stationary [VIM: Saturn turns retrograde tomorrow, Dec. 6], and thus its impact is strong.
Saturn relates to tradition and authority.

*Gerardus Mercator *
http://geography.about.com/library/weekly/aa031599.htm
http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi889.htm
http://www.public.asu.edu/~aarios/resourcebank/maps/page10.html
http://erg.usgs.gov/isb/pubs/MapProjections/projections.html


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2006 às 12:05)

*Aviation Week Exclusive: Water Spotted on Surface of Mars*
http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewnews.html?id=1176

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/MM_NTV_Breaking.html

Nesta página encontrarão uma animação com fotos datadas de 2004/2005 que nos mostram já a existência de água em Marte (e que nos foi escondida desde então...se calhar não tinham a certeza se era ou não era H2O):

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16073785/


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2006 às 18:43)

Scientists say a 'silent earthquake' is overdue
http://www.king5.com/localnews/stories/NW_120506WABsilent_earthquakeJM.583d5b49.html

Technical Problems Threaten Shuttle Launch
http://www.local6.com/news/10473091/detail.html

Southern Ocean might slow global warming
http://science.monstersandcritics.c....php/Southern_Ocean_might_slow_global_warming

Solar Terrestrial Activity Report
http://www.dxlc.com/solar/


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2006 às 23:42)

China's autumn warmer than usual
http://space.physorg.com/news84647122.html

Researchers learn from analyses of rare tsunami earthquake
http://space.physorg.com/news84642710.html





Hotspots or not? Isotopes score one for traditional theory
http://space.physorg.com/news84638650.html





No matter their size black holes 'feed' in the same way
http://space.physorg.com/news84638409.html

NASA Telescope Sees Black Hole Munch on a Star
http://space.physorg.com/news84555798.html





NASA Mars Orbiter Photographs Spirit and Vikings on the Ground
http://space.physorg.com/news84559299.html





Magnetic whirlpools feed Earth's magnetosphere
http://physics.physorg.com/news84626761.html





*Earthquakes and volcanoes show extreme disturbance in the outer and inner core of the earth* - havoc in 2012?
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/14593.asp

*MOUNT ST. HELENS UPDATE*
http://vulcan.wr.usgs.gov/Volcanoes/Cascades/CurrentActivity/2006/current_updates_20061205.html

*Hawaii Collapsing In On Itself
Supervolcano Caldera Giving-Way*

October 16/2006 - This swarm of October 15/2006 earthquakes (30 quakes in one day) in Hawaii which began with magnitudes 6.7 and 6.0 are only a small part of the big event to soon strike the entire globe. First, it was Indonesia's 9.3 quake and tsunami which began the chain reaction, which then began to change the shape of the planet, opened up new pathways for magma to shift and move upward from the earth's core and mantle, on a massive scale.

These vertical-drop/circular events are probably being caused by the collapse of a super-lava-dome beneath Hawaii, along the Pacific Ring of Fire and could result in a further major continental shift and separation of tectonic plates all the way up along the US and Canada's west coast.

This is what happens when countries around the world are engaging in the use of HAARP technology for environmental-military attacks on each other, unchecked. Their fooling with the earth's ionosphere is putting energy into the earth's energy belts which emerge from earth's core, leap into our atmosphere, forming bubbles of protection from space debris and solar particles and then they loop back into the earth again. By adding more energy than already exists inside the loop system, back into the core, the obvious result is..superheating and expansion of the earth's liquid center, upward hot liquid migration, and tectonic-plate separation.

As the Southern-Hemisphere collapses in on itself, North America will have to adjust and settle into the new tectonic arangement. This will cause the great events we are expecting to see any day now in British Columbia, Oregon, California, Alaska, and Mexico. Pray for Vancouver Island!

FOOTNOTE: A major quake a preliminary reading of magnitude 6.5 has also just occurred in NEW BRITAIN REGION, PAPUA NEW GUINEA. Also the GREATER LOS ANGELES AREA, CALIFORNIA has just had two small 2.9 events.





2012 - will earth's crust become violent?
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/14474.asp

Super gravity clue from Neutron stars to particle that can be used to create artificial big bang in a massive particle collider 
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/14530.asp

*Earth's Ionosphere Warns of Quakes*
http://www.ejournal.unam.mx/atmosfera/vol19-1/ATM19101.pdf





The Sun's Great Conveyor Weakens
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2006/10may_longrange.htm?list92785





Hurricane machine to flatten home
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/5109844.stm

GLOBAL GRID II: HYPERDIMENSIONAL CRYSTALS BEGIN TAKING SHAPE ON PLANETS
http://www.divinecosmos.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=67&Itemid=36

PLEISTOCENE/HOLOCENE EVENT - 6TH GREAT EXTINCTION
http://rewilding.org/thesixthgreatextinction.htm
http://rewilding.org/extinction.pdf

30 Essential Pieces Of Free (and Open) Software for Windows
http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2006/12/01/30-essential-pieces-of-free-and-open-software-for-windows/

Dou especial destaque às notícias sobre vulcanismo!


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 10:58)

Fotografias de Marte tiradas pela sonda MOC de 2004:


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 14:37)

SPACE WEATHER
NOAA
Forecasts
Solar Flares: Probabilities for a medium-sized (M-class) or a major (X-class) solar flare during the next 24/48 hours are tabulated below.
Updated at 2006 Dec 06 2204 UTC
FLARE 0-24 hr 24-48 hr
CLASS M 85 % 85 %
CLASS X 50 % 50 %

Scientists classify solar flares according to their x-ray brightness in the wavelength range 1 to 8 Angstroms. There are 3 categories: X-class flares are big; they are major events that can trigger planet-wide radio blackouts and long-lasting radiation storms. M-class flares are medium-sized; they can cause brief radio blackouts that affect Earth's polar regions. Minor radiation storms sometimes follow an M-class flare. Compared to X- and M-class events, C-class flares are small with few noticeable consequences here on Earth.

NOTE: As might be expected SOHO is in "bakeout" and Lasco 2 and 3 haven't updated since 12/4. Remember we are "mushrooms"; just keep us in the dark and feed us manure. 

http://www.n3kl.com/sun/noaa.html


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 15:29)

*Lá vêm estes gajos outra vez..*
US Senate Hearing to Investigate Media's 'Hyped' Global Warming Coverage
http://www.digitaljournal.com/artic...stigate_Media_s_Hyped_Global_Warming_Coverage


Global warming could sink Victoria, group says
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20061207.NATS07-4/TPStory/National

4.1 Magnitude earthquake shakes Northern Ontario
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061207.wontquake1207/BNStory/National/home

Ancient calculator was 1,000 yrs ahead of its time
http://www.zeenews.com/articles.asp?aid=340464&sid=FTP

Have St. Paul’s remains been unearthed?
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16083789/


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

Aquilo que eles não nos mostraram em devido tempo:

MARS MGS IMAGE OF FOREST STREAM




http://www.msss.com/moc_gallery/e07_e12/full_gif_non_map/E10/E1001841.gif

MARS: MRO COLOR HIRES SHOWS POSSIBLE BLUE WATER RIVER




http://hiroc.lpl.arizona.edu/images/TRA/TRA_000827_1875/TRA_000827_1875_IRB.jpg 

MARS ESA IMAGE: BLUE RIVER & VEGETATION; REULL VALLIS




http://www.esa.int/export/externals/images/ob_22_reull_p.jpg (link desligado, claro)

MARS: NEW ESA IMAGE OF GREATER DEEP GREEN VALLEYS




http://esamultimedia.esa.int/images/marsexpress/032-060404-0097-6-co-02-VallesMarineris.jpg

MARS: WATER FLOWS ON MARS RECENTLY - IMAGES; OLD NEWS




http://www.msss.com/mars_images/moc/2006/11/07/index.html

Liquid water droplet from Spirit's microscopic imager








http://marsrovers.jpl.nasa.gov/gallery/all/2/m/1006/2M215673208EFFAS00P2959M2M1.JPG

*Was Percival Lowell Right?*
http://www.wanderer.org/references/lowell/Mars/

Decoding Mars’s Cryptic Region
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/Mars_Express/SEMMT0O7BTE_0.html





Mars Express’s OMEGA uncovers possible sites for life
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/Mars_Express/SEM117OFGLE_1.html





Mars Express evidence for large aquifers on early Mars
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/Mars_Express/SEMA1UULWFE_0.html





Mars Express radar reveals complex structure in ionosphere of Mars
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/Mars_Express/SEMB4UULWFE_0.html

Northern Terra Meridiani's "Monument Valley"
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/mgs/msss/camera/images/E01_E06_sampler2002/meridiani/index.html





"Inca City" is Part of a Circular Feature
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/mgs/msss/camera/images/8_2002_releases/incacity/index.html





*http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/mgs/msss/camera/images/ *


Agora um saltinho a outro passado ...


THE PHILADELPHIA EXPERIMENT:
What They Didn't Want You To Know
http://www.mondovista.com/philadelphia.html


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 16:00)

Past global warming suggests massive temperature shift in our future
http://news.mongabay.com/2006/1207-petm.html

Australians to study giant Antarctic ice cracks
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200612/s1807679.htm

Experts blame on global warming climate change across Europe
http://www.eitb24.com/portal/eitb24...temId=B24_24551&cl=/eitb24/sociedad&idioma=en

Global Warming Threatens Ocean Stability
http://www.voanews.com/english/2006-12-07-voa69.cfm

Wild flowers could provide a solution to global warming
http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=1822942006

American Indian tribal leaders speak of dire threat in global warming
http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/daily/local/35043.php

Philippines bracing for 2nd killer typhoon
http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/International/2006/12/08/2686211-sun.html

Hurricane threat for 2007 upgraded by scientific team
http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/12/08/061208110342.3evll79q.html

Mysterious Arctic sharks found in Québec
http://www.publicaffairs.ubc.ca/ubcreports/2006/06dec07/jaws.html

World must focus on asteroids, foundation warns
http://www.belleville.com/mld/belleville/news/nation/16194423.htm

Ebola virus kills 5,000 gorillas, pushes them towards extinction
http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/12/07/061207191305.96nwznix.html

Buried Babies Suggest Prehistoric Compassion
http://www.livescience.com/history/061207_ancient_burial.html

PLANETARY ALIGNMENT: Finally, a good reason to wake up early! Jupiter, Mercury and Mars are converging to form a tight triangle in the morning sky. Look for them, low in the east, beaming through the rosy glow of dawn on Dec. 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th.




http://spaceweather.com/images2006/09dec06/skymap_north.gif

Magnetic whirlpools found above the Earth
http://www.sciencedaily.com/upi/ind...0061206-12163100-bc-europe-esa-whirlpools.xml


----------



## Luis França (10 Dez 2006 às 17:09)

Artificial Earthquake
http://www.raidersnewsnetwork.com/full.php?news=1042

Fireball Streaks Over Colorado At Dawn
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/10494439/detail.html

Weeklong meteor shower to dazzle
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16110109/

Scientists spot Tsunami wave across the Sun
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=341094&ssid=27&sid=ENV

Hubble Finds Evidence for Dark Energy in the Young Universe
http://www.huliq.com/837/hubble-finds-evidence-for-dark-energy-in-the-young-universe

Is Dark Matter a Source of High Energy Gamma Rays?
http://www.physorg.com/news84797343.html

UN downgrades man's impact on the climate
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/12/10/nclimate10.xml

Ancient global warming suggests high sensitivity to carbon dioxide
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/10/content_5463119.htm

Your carbon footprint revealed: Climate change report finds we each produce 11 tons of carbon a year - and breaks down how we do it
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2060002.ece

Global warming threatens Scotland's last wilderness as snow disappears from the Cairngorms
http://observer.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,,1968770,00.html

Changes in climate put penguins in peril
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061210/LOCAL17/612100401/1012

A disaster waiting to happen - why a huge earthquake near Istanbul seems inevitable
http://www.guardian.co.uk/turkey/story/0,,1968218,00.html

Glaciers set to disappear from the Alps
http://www.nzz.ch/2006/12/08/eng/article7331841.html


 Geologists Provide New Evidence for Reason Behind Rise of Life in Cambrian Period
http://www.physorg.com/news84728573.html

 Discovery heads for space station after liftoff (Update)
http://www.physorg.com/news84949528.html





 Is Dark Matter a Source of High Energy Gamma Rays?
http://www.physorg.com/news84797343.html





 Breakthrough in magnetic devices could make computers much more powerful
http://www.physorg.com/news84601423.html

*Currently the GOES 13 SXI is experiencing an anomaly possibly related to the X9 flare that occurred on 2006 December 5. NOAA and NASA staff are investigating. The GOES 13 SXI images provided are provisional only.* 
http://sec.noaa.gov/sxi/goes13/latest.html


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2006 às 16:16)

*Swiss Power experiment 5km down triggers quake*
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20904086-30417,00.html


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

*Olhá escala temporal a diminuir..*

Arctic 'will be ice-free by 2040', NASA forecast says
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/12/12/uicemelt112.xml

Global Warming Will Affect the Orbit of Satellites
http://www.shortnews.com/shownews.cfm?id=58931&CFID=5867808&CFTOKEN=57120171

Global warming prolongs life of space debris
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/N11225787.htm

Bay Area scientist reveals rare fossil discovery in Antarctica
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/16215340.htm

Pagan volcano now back to normal
http://www.saipantribune.com/newsstory.aspx?newsID=63894&cat=1

Four undersea volcanoes founded near Phuket
http://nationmultimedia.com/breakingnews/read.php?newsid=30021264

Another Active Volcano Discovered At The Kamchatka Peninsula
http://www.russia-ic.com/education_science/science/breakthrough/322/

High seismic activity continues near Russia's Kuril Islands
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20061211/56738838.html

Researchers Predicting Major Earthquake for Northern California
http://www.kpbs.org/news/local?id=6768

Researchers Identify Driver for Near-Earth Space Weather
http://www.jhu.edu/~gazette/2006/11dec06/11driver.html

One day we will all happily be implanted with microchips, and our every move will be monitored
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...le&cid=1165705809111&call_pageid=968867495754


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

Earth's Atmosphere Contracting, Thanks to Global Warming
http://blog.sciam.com/index.php?title=earth_s_atmosphere_contracting_thanks_to&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

Melting glaciers, not ice sheets, primarily responsible for rising sea levels
http://news.mongabay.com/2006/1211-cu.html

Fake snow in Alps, Moscow blooms, in record European mild winter
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...E-WARMTH.xml&WTmodLoc=NewsArt-R1-MostViewed-2

No Climate Benefit Gained by Planting Temperate Forests
http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/dec2006/2006-12-12-02.asp

No firm link yet between human-caused global warming and intensity of cyclones, reports UN
http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=20952&Cr=weather&Cr1=

The Break-Up of Antarctica's Larsen-B Ice Shelf
http://www.co2science.org/scripts/CO2ScienceB2C/articles/V9/N50/C1.jsp

Arctic scientists call for treaty on mercury
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2006/12/12/mercury-treaty.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6171053.stm

Northern Indonesia rocked by 6.5 magnitude earthquake
http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=126&art_id=qw1165957024615B225

5.1-Magnitude Earthquake Rattles Thailand
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,236164,00.html

Red Sea Might Save Dead Sea
http://www.livescience.com/othernews/061212_ap_shrinking_sea.html

Robot to dig Secrets of Cheops
http://inpursuitofhappiness.wordpress.com/2006/12/04/78/





Big meteor shower Wednesday night
http://edition.cnn.com/2006/TECH/space/12/12/meteor.shower/

GEMINIDS REACH PEAK TONIGHT/TOMORROW
http://meteorshowersonline.com/geminids.html

International Space Station becomes larger
http://science.monstersandcritics.c...hp/International_Space_Station_becomes_larger

Mile-high mountains spotted on Saturn's moon
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...lehigh_mountains_spotted_on_saturns_moon.html

Scientists grapple over sunspot-cycle
http://www.newsvine.com/_news/2006/12/12/479834-scientists-grapple-over-sunspot-cycle

Thousands without power as wind storm batters B.C. coast
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2006/12/11/bc-storm.html

Race Against Time & Weather
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&date=2006-12-13


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Dez 2006 às 20:42)

Luis França disse:


> Robot to dig Secrets of Cheops
> http://inpursuitofhappiness.wordpress.com/2006/12/04/78/



Nem vale a pena referir, que como sempre é um luxo para este fórum ter alguém como o amigo Luís França, sempre atento ao que poucos referem e até parecem querer esconder de todos nós! Será que contam verdades... errr digamos incómodas???      

Destaco desta feita este link, apenas por achar hilariante, e desculpem-me os que de mim discordam , o facto de com este robot andarem à procura de pistas que os levem ao túmulo (nunca encontrado na prirâmide) do faraó Keops. Ou é uma má desculpa para encobrirem um outro motivo de tal trabalho, ou então é uma equipa de tolinhos que pouco mais terão que dinheiro  . 
Destaco este excerto do artigo, que se pode ler na íntegra no referido link:

_"Archaeologists have always hoped to find clues that might lead them to discover the tomb of Cheops himself."_    

Como dizia a personagem do Jô Soares "Estão entrando no meu bolso"...


----------



## Luis França (14 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

Será algum "continente perdido" ? 	 

Invisible Mountains Revealed Under Greenland Ice
http://www.livescience.com/environment/061213_under_ice.html






Antarctic Glaciers Won’t Melt, Says Russian Researcher
http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/3129/

Death 'may be first South Pole murder'
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/12/14/wpole14.xml

Severe Space Storm Headed to Earth
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/061213_solar_storm.html

Astronauts Forced To Take Shelter From Violent Solar Storm In Space
http://www.local6.com/technology/10523819/detail.html

42-meter giant European telescope set to probe universe
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=342002&ssid=27&sid=ENV

Astronomers plunder cosmic treasure
http://www.theage.com.au/news/Natio...cosmic-treasure/2006/12/14/1165685815890.html

Scientists to put mud volcano claim to the test
http://www.bangkokpost.com/News/14Dec2006_news18.php

6.1 Magnitude earthquake hits the Republic of Buryatia
http://www.itar-tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=11081150&PageNum=0

'Booming' 2.5 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Pennsylvania
http://www.pottstownmercury.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=17589278&BRD=1674&PAG=461&dept_id=18041&rfi=6


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 15:29)

A planet beyond Pluto
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/467572.stm





Geomagnetic Storm In Progress
http://www.yubanet.com/artman/publish/article_47535.shtml

Sea levels may rise higher than predicted due to global warming
http://news.mongabay.com/2006/1214-sea_level.html

Climate change has animals heading for hills
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16205780/

Scientists drill back in time in Antarctica
http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/art...NDRILL-DC.XML&WTmodLoc=SciHealth-C3-Science-3

Tasmanians shelter on beach as 'fireball' jumps defence lines
http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...s-defence-lines/2006/12/14/1165685831078.html

Comet's ingredients surprise scientists
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=171136

There's an asteroid out there with our name on it
http://www.itwire.com.au/content/view/8116/1085/


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 18:28)

Stone Age Cemetery, Artifacts Unearthed in Sahara
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1021_051021_sahara_artifacts.html

Egypt - The Giza Plateau

In Egypt, A.R.E. members Joe Jahoda and Dr. Joseph Schor have been unable to obtain permission to do further additional radar analysis of the 25 x 40 foot underground cavern that they discovered near the Sphinx in 1997. NASA scientists verified the cavern and Jahoda and Schor were allowed to do limited drilling in order to drop cameras down for a better look. Although the cavity appeared to be a natural formation, it made what may be an unnatural, 90-degree turn. Tentative approval was given for a more sophisticated radar analysis to be done in 1999. Due to a bureaucratic snafu, the permits were not approved. In a July 2001 article on the web site of the National Geographic Society, Zahi Hawass, Director General of the Giza Plateau, is said to have recently urged other archaeologists to join him in a two year moratorium on all excavations in the area from Giza to Aswan. The only explanation given is Hawass’ concern for the preservation of the existing monuments.

During the summer of 2001, two French archaeologists claimed to have located entrances to hidden chambers in the Great Pyramid of Khufu. Their discoveries were reported in an ABC Online News Service. The French researchers used computerized architectural data from Egyptian funeral designs as well as a technique called macrophotography to analyze hundreds of meters of walls within the pyramid. Although the two men are calling for a joint French-Egyptian effort to uncover the chambers, the response from other Egyptologists, both French and Egyptian, has been less enthusiastic. Zahi Hawass has responded emphatically that he is unaware of any evidence for hidden chambers or cavities in the Great Pyramid.

The National Geographic Society’s follow-up study of the so-called door found at the far end an air shaft leading from the Queen’s chamber in the Great Pyramid was due to commence in March of 2000. It has been repeatedly postponed with no reason given. This pyramid has just recently been reopened to the public. It was closed over the past year for repairs as part of a routine rotation and cleaning schedule involving all the pyramids at Giza. Given the great amount of publicity surrounding the airshaft door, the lack of follow-up is mysterious in itself. (The shafts have since been probed with more mysterious doors found.)

In 2004, Zahi Hawass announced that the University of Birmingham (UK) was performing an extensive ground-penetrating radar study of the area between the Sphinx and Great Pyramid to find the tunnels and chambers there. Hawass also related that the tunnel under the Sphinx had not been fully cleared of debris. 

http://www.edgarcayce.org/ancient_mysteries/egypt.asp

Terá isto relação com a notícia dos robôs nas pirâmides, Kim?


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 20:58)

Luis França disse:


> Stone Age Cemetery, Artifacts Unearthed in Sahara
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1021_051021_sahara_artifacts.html
> 
> Egypt - The Giza Plateau
> ...



Hehe, eles andam a rondar, a rondar, mas claro nada lhes será permitido encontrar!  Até rimou! E o que rima é verdade...  

Esse senhor Zahi Hawass é realmente um péssimo "guardião" do pouco que resta dessa gloriosa civilização de Luz!


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 21:49)

Bom trabalho Luís França, este que aqui tens feito neste tópico, eu tb aprecio, mas tenho mto pouco tempo para ler, é a maior parte das vezes fico-me pela meteo


----------



## Luis França (16 Dez 2006 às 15:10)

The Daedalus Starship
http://www.damninteresting.com/?p=655#more-655





Alternative theory of gravity explains large structure formation -- without dark matter
http://www.physorg.com/news85310822.html

*Solar physicist says weak sun produces record solar outburst*
http://www.physorg.com/news85415149.html

*ESA mission controllers react to solar flare*
http://www.physorg.com/news85410734.html





US scientists unveil new earthquake tracking system
http://www.physorg.com/news85395777.html





Northern Lights thrill southern Norway
http://www.physorg.com/news85418177.html

Exhibit Shows Egypt's Sunken Treasures
http://www.physorg.com/news85470327.html


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

*Parts of the collapsed, restless volcano in Yellowstone National Park are swelling faster than has ever been recorded*
http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2006/12/15/news/state/25-dome.txt





SEATTLE'S ELECTRIC STORM:  Stayed up all night watching this witchy storm, winds howling like a wolf. electric blue regions flashed as far as I could see from horizon to horizon.   Ball lightning flashed close to the ground.  Power outage still widespread.  Any other reports?


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2006 às 13:35)

Indonesian scientist warns of another huge quake
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/14/content_5485439.htm





Solar Storm May Ground Aircraft, Overload Power Grids
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,236520,00.html





Homes evacuated and rivers flood as rain lashes Scotland
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2505170,00.html





At least 23 aftershocks hit Thailand's Chiang Mai
http://en.ce.cn/World/Asia-Pacific/200612/14/t20061214_9760214.shtml


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

Luis França disse:


> *Parts of the collapsed, restless volcano in Yellowstone National Park are swelling faster than has ever been recorded*
> http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2006/12/15/news/state/25-dome.txt



E se algum dia este super-vulcão acorda a sério      Qualquer coisa de notável se verificará no planeta inteiro!


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 00:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E se algum dia este super-vulcão acorda a sério      Qualquer coisa de notável se verificará no planeta inteiro!



A questão não é "E se..." mas sim "Quando..."!!
Mas claro, poderá ser amanhã como daquia milhares de anos... que o sabe!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 09:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E se algum dia este super-vulcão acorda a sério      Qualquer coisa de notável se verificará no planeta inteiro!



Como esta a actividade sismica na zona?? é um bom indicador...

De qualque maneira ha-de ser um dos vulcoes mais monitorizados do mundo nao??


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 10:13)

dj_alex disse:


> Como esta a actividade sismica na zona?? é um bom indicador...
> 
> De qualque maneira ha-de ser um dos vulcoes mais monitorizados do mundo nao??




Com o Katrina tb eram dos melhores sistemas do mundo, inclusive com as torres gemeas. Penso que os pés deles tb são de barro


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 10:29)

LUPER disse:


> Com o Katrina tb eram dos melhores sistemas do mundo, inclusive com as torres gemeas. Penso que os pés deles tb são de barro



Também é verdade...Os americanos tendem a ser desleixados...Se bem que com o Katrina acho que foi mais a resposta a tragédia que nao foi a melhor...Em relaçao as torres gémeas...Atentados ocorrem em todo o lado...É só eles quererem...


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

A falta de eficiência do sistema nos EUA deveu-se em muito, ou em porporção do tamanho da catastrofe. Dificilmente algum país estaria preparado para um Katrina. 
Os EUA sempre lidaram muito bem com furacões, muitos anos de experiência, resultaram em poucas mortes embora por vezes muitos danos materiais. O Katrina foi a excecção à regra, mas foi excecção em tudo...


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 14:05)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A falta de eficiência do sistema nos EUA deveu-se em muito, ou em porporção do tamanho da catastrofe. Dificilmente algum país estaria preparado para um Katrina.
> Os EUA sempre lidaram muito bem com furacões, muitos anos de experiência, resultaram em poucas mortes embora por vezes muitos danos materiais. O Katrina foi a excecção à regra, mas foi excecção em tudo...



Não concordo Rogério,  pq a evacuação foi mandatória e não obrigatória, todos viamos que ia atingir NW e, além disso tinham imensos planos só que infelizmente não foi no Texas, pq senão a preparação era muito mais eficaz 
Foi desleixado devido ao tipo de comunidade afectada e pq não queriam gastar recursos fiando-se na probabilidade, pelo que concordo com o Alex foi mais uma reacção do que uma prevenção  além disso a pressão foi muita no que se concerne à muita especulação imobiliária no "aftermath"....


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 15:55)

Seringador disse:


> Não concordo Rogério,  pq a evacuação foi mandatória e não obrigatória, todos viamos que ia atingir NW e, além disso tinham imensos planos só que infelizmente não foi no Texas, pq senão a preparação era muito mais eficaz
> Foi desleixado devido ao tipo de comunidade afectada e pq não queriam gastar recursos fiando-se na probabilidade, pelo que concordo com o Alex foi mais uma reacção do que uma prevenção  além disso a pressão foi muita no que se concerne à muita especulação imobiliária no "aftermath"....



Sim, concordo que deveria ser uma obrigação a evacuação e não apenas uma recomendação... Esperemos é que sirva de exemplo para situações idênticas; que não se substime o poder da Natureza...


----------



## Luis França (19 Dez 2006 às 18:11)

Concern over Europe 'snow crisis'
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6185345.stm

Arctic's Summer Sea Ice in Danger
http://www.periodico26.cu/english/offbeat/artic121806.htm

New Zealand global-warming scientists set Antarctic drilling record
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/1/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10415994

Global warming emissions rise despite vow
http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2006/12/19/global_warming_emissions_rise_despite_vow/

Arctic Scientists, native people no longer see global warming as a question
http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=542440

Inuit petition on climate change rejected
http://ww4report.com/node/2922

Global Warming Could Affect Severe Weather
http://www.playfuls.com/news_003438_Global_Warming_Could_Affect_Severe_Weather.html

Climate change melts Kilimanjaro's snows
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/1501AP_Warmer_World_African_Glaciers.html

Shiveluch volcano on Kamchatka  spews ash to 10 km height
http://www.itar-tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=11096782&PageNum=0

ISS astronauts fail to fix solar panel on third space walk
http://science.monstersandcritics.c...s_fail_to_fix_solar_panel_on_third_space_walk

Want a tour of the moon? Just Google it
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2003484544_google19.html

Czech astronomers discover unknown asteroid passing by Earth at 600,000 miles
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/18/content_5502189.htm

Scientists unlock secrets of the comets
http://www.hamiltonspectator.com/NA...9&call_pageid=1020420665036&col=1112101662670

After surviving 20 million years, China's goddess of the river is driven to extinction
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2083841.ece

Pictures from the dawn of time reveal a universe in the throes of creation
http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...roes-ofcreation/2006/12/19/1166290544526.html

String theory seems to unravel
http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/...6263586.htm?source=rss&channel=inquirer_books


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 20:16)

Luis França disse:


> Concern over Europe 'snow crisis'
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6185345.stm




Mais um bom artigo da BBC, que acho bem realista e nada alarmista. A verdade é que o clima está em mudança radical e estamos a vivê-lo a cada dia... Vamos ver para que lado pende , que vai ser difícil para todos nós isso certamente que sim. Toda a mudança tem um preço e exige uma adaptação e esforço, vamos ver se conseguimos...


----------



## Luis França (21 Dez 2006 às 15:59)

The null hypothesis says global warming is natural
http://gristmill.grist.org/story/2006/12/17/231458/04

Extreme autumn temperatures cause unseasonable flowering in the Netherlands
http://www.physorg.com/news85834815.html

Warming Arctic Becoming Unbearable
http://www.embassymag.ca/html/index.php?display=story&full_path=/2006/december/20/arctic/

Scientists reveal that bears have stopped hibernating in Spain due to Global Warming
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2091875.ece

Tides affect speed of Antarctic ice slide, new study shows
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...TICA-ICE.xml&WTmodLoc=SciNewsHome_C1_[Feed]-1

Researchers Discover New Species Of Fish In Antarctic
http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/biowissenschaften_chemie/bericht-76255.html

Philippine's Restive Mount Bulusan explodes, more expected
http://www.manilatimes.net/national/2006/dec/21/yehey/prov/20061221pro1.html

Earthquake shakes central Oklahoma
http://www.kswo.com/Global/story.asp?S=5843107

Earthquake occurs in northern Utah
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/nation/20061220-1355-wst-utahearthquake.html

9-mile crack caused Hawaii earthquake
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/20/content_5512956.htm

Geologists Finding a Different Mars Underneath
http://www.happynews.com/news/12142006/geologists-finding-different-mars-underneath.htm

Magnetism mystery of Mercury is explained at last
http://www.physorg.com/news85846463.html

Comet dust shakes up solar views
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20953651-30417,00.html

Cosmic glows Universe’s oldest objects
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=343317&ssid=27&sid=ENV

Massive Cosmic Explosion Has Astronomers Stumped
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/12/061220-gamma-rays.html

Astronomers discover new kind of black-hole explosion
http://www.physorg.com/news85844421.html

Newfound diversity in gamma-ray bursts puzzles astronomers
http://www.physorg.com/news85845134.html

STEREO Sends Back First Solar Images
http://www.physorg.com/news85766470.html






It Is Too Early To Be Santa's Sleigh, Isn't It?
http://www.physorg.com/news85834569.html





Bad weather could force shuttle Discovery to land in western US
http://www.physorg.com/news85839634.html

Study finds the air rich with bacteria
http://www.physorg.com/news85761855.html


----------



## Luis França (22 Dez 2006 às 16:46)

India And China To Conduct Joint Study On Global Warming
http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7005936136

The Hidden Opportunity in Global Warming
http://www.alternet.org/envirohealth/45693/

Scientists predict a repeat of the deadly 2004 Boxing Day tsunami that killed more than 280,000 lives
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20966411-662,00.html

'Fireball' Reported Over UK May Have Hit Ground
http://news.scotsman.com/scotland.cfm?id=1896632006

Mysterious Egyptian Glass Formed by Meteorite Strike, Study Says
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/12/061221-egypt-glass.html

Dead star offers clues to the end of our Solar System
http://www.zeenews.com/articles.asp?aid=343590&sid=ENV&ssid=27

Philippine’s Bulusan Volcano's abnormal behavior sustained
http://news.balita.ph/html/article.php/20061222122137130

Bezymyannuy  Volcano Has Woken Up In Kamchatka
http://www.russia-ic.com/news/show/3174/

5.6 Magnitude earthquake rocks eastern Indonesia
http://www.teluguportal.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=26086

'Booming' Earthquakes Hit Oklahoma
http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/4983766.html

Giant squid caught on video by Japanese scientists
http://today.reuters.com/tv/videoCh...4daf2c9503387b6a614482bc1d5d8a4ae79972&rpc=23

Largest European Dinosaur Found
http://www.livescience.com/animalworld/061221_dinosaur_spain.html

Russia admits military use of space possible
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-12/22/content_5521912.htm

Indian Islands disappear under rising seas
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200612/s1816787.htm

10 most interesting fossil finds of 2006
http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/creepy-fossils-06/

Scientists predict Big Solar cycle
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2006/21dec_cycle24.htm?list29945


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Dez 2006 às 23:50)

Luis França disse:


> Mysterious Egyptian Glass Formed by Meteorite Strike, Study Says
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/12/061221-egypt-glass.html



Não sei a verdade deste misterioso vidro, mas uma civilização que deixa os vestígios que deixou... e não tinha vidro como o nosso, algo teria para o substituir... digo eu!  

Duas pequenas imagens de um baixo-relevo que existe no templo de Abydos. Vejam e reflictam... será coincidência, imaginação nossa?  
Você decide!


----------



## Luis França (23 Dez 2006 às 15:44)

Global Warming a Reality In Brazil: Higher tides and heavier rains a witness to climate change
http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?article_class=7&no=336372&rel_no=1

Worst drought on record hits Australia, some blame global warming
http://www.hpj.com/archives/2006/de...hits Australia, some blame global warming</A>

Near record ultra-violet levels expected this summer in New Zealand
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/latest/200612230910/near_record_uv_levels_expected_this_summer

Melting glaciers have become a threat to major rivers
http://www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?NewsID=1070575

How to Super-Size a Volcanic Eruption
http://www.livescience.com/forcesofnature/061222_super_volcanoes.html

Strong 6.1 quake hits India's Andamans Archipelag
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=3&art_id=qw116686008026R131

Small 3.7 earthquake jolts San Francisco Bay area
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2006/12/22/state/n231258S42.DTL

Evidence is mounting: the next solar cycle is going to be a big one, says scientists
http://www.physorg.com/news86010302.html

Dead White Dwarf Star Offers Clues to Our System’s Demise
http://www.gameshout.com/news/dead_...s_clues_to_our_systems_demise/article8803.htm

Rosetta Warms Up For Mars Swing-by
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/11/061129151315.htm

Stardust Found in Cargo Capsule
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=750277

Metal Ring Round White Dwarf Solves Missing Planets Puzzle
http://www.physorg.com/news85980103.html





Researchers identify a 'heartbeat' in Earth's climate
http://www.physorg.com/news85938220.html





First Images from Hinode Offer New Clues About Our Violent Sun
http://www.physorg.com/news86011329.html

Space shuttle Discovery completes successful ISS mission
http://www.physorg.com/news86065139.html

Ancient Biblical Text to Be Virtually Reunited
http://www.zenit.org/english/visualizza.phtml?sid=100403

Extensive Codes About Christ Discovered By Israeli Researcher
http://newsroom.eworldwire.com/view_release.php?id=16101

Ancient beast may have glided before birds
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=343761&sid=FTP


----------



## Luis França (24 Dez 2006 às 00:37)

Yellowstone caldera rising ‘unprecented’
http://www.jacksonholenews.com/article.php?art_id=1262

Planetary Potential of Red Dwarf Systems
http://www.redorbit.com/news/space/778752/planetary_potential_of_red_dwarf_systems/index.html

NATURE RESPONDS TO WARMING SIGNS
http://www.csmonitor.com/2006/1221/p17s02-cogn.htm

MUST WE REWRITE ANCIENT HISTORY?
http://www.mondovista.com/rewrite.html


----------



## Luis França (24 Dez 2006 às 17:05)

Disappearing world: Global warming claims tropical island
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2099971.ece

Arctic Circle tourism affected by warm weather
http://www.zeenews.com/articles.asp?aid=343968&sid=BUS&ssid=51

Unhappy feat: biologists baffled as millions of penguins vanish
http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=1905342006

Global warming spreading 'killer' malaria across Africa
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=31&art_id=vn20061224074304881C503338

Trees are a global warming solution, and a problem
http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld/cctimes/news/state/16311842.htm

Almanac writer says global warming toughens his task
http://www.eveningsun.com/localnews/ci_4896081

Why Isn't Global Warming News?
http://www.worldchanging.com/archives/005646.html

Dry Climate Could Trigger Huge Volcanic Eruptions, Warn Scientists
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,238359,00.html

Third earthquake in four days shakes San Francisco Bay Area
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/16304907.htm

5.6 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Bali, No Tsunami Threat
http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v3/news.php?id=238194

The Star of Bethlehem: Was it a comet, a nova, a supernova, a planet, or a conjunction of planets? After more than 2,000 years astronomers still don’t know
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/storypage.aspx?StoryId=60421

Russia Set To Implement Ambitious Space Program
http://www.postchronicle.com/news/original/article_21255959.shtml

Peru's ancient mud ruins Chan Chan soaked by downpour
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/12/23/america/LA_GEN_Peru_Chan_Chan.php


----------



## Luis França (25 Dez 2006 às 12:46)

SOLAR CYCLES WILL PEAK IN 2012
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/14873.asp

NASA’s climate data superimposed on the global 3D maps provided by Google Earth - a solid breakthrough 
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/14789.asp

Pinch of comet dust collected by the $212 million NASA Stardust spacecraft reveals life was spread on earth through comet dust and solar system artificially created 
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/14770.asp


----------



## Luis França (26 Dez 2006 às 01:45)

New Zealand Firefighters To Return To Fight Massive Australian Fires
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/lates...irefighting_team_heads_to_australia_next_week

Quakes hit Indonesia, Papua New Guinea
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/world/4424211.html

Strong 6.1 quake hits India's Andamans Archipelag
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=3&art_id=qw116686008026R131

Indonesia Fears Another Massive Tsunami
http://www.physorg.com/news86250632.html

Search for other worlds to step up with launch of French planet hunter
http://www.physorg.com/news86157646.html

Chinese weather forecasts are top secret
http://www.physorg.com/news86250179.html

Sumerian origins of Mankind
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8795351208148163504&q=planet+x+duration:long&hl=en


----------



## Luis França (26 Dez 2006 às 14:47)

Africa's Glaciers are dying
http://www.thestar.com/Life/article/164466

Professor warns of 'another ice age' in Wales due to climate change
http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/0100...objectid=18327804&siteid=50082-name_page.html

3.8 Earthquake shakes Scots town 
http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/0100news/0600uk/
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Images/ALERTFUSION/20061226-104003.jpg

'There is no proof that CO2 is causing global warming'
http://gristmill.grist.org/story/2006/12/22/224450/84

Second Volcano Erupts in Russia’s Far East in Two Days
http://www.mosnews.com/news/2006/12/26/volcano.shtml

Major 7.0 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Kyrgyzstan
http://www.playfuls.com/news_10_6415-Major-Earthquake-Hits-Kyrgyzstan.html

Earthquake measuring 5.5 strikes northern Kyrgyzstan
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/12/26/asia/AS_GEN_Kyrgyzstan_Earthquake.php

San Francisco Bay quake swarm continues for 6th day
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/16316734.htm

Researchers say Lake Tahoe fault could deliver massive earthquake
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/merc...s/california/northern_california/16316868.htm


----------



## Luis França (28 Dez 2006 às 02:32)

French search for 'new Earth'
http://www.news24.com/News24/Technology/News/0,9294,2-13-1443_2048470,00.html

Pluto sank, cosmos grew, geysers found
http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061227/NEWS07/612270416/1009/NEWS07

U.S. wants to put polar bears on endangered species list in first admission of Global Warming
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061227/LOCAL17/612270432/1012

Global warming starving Great Barrier reef fish species to death
http://www.dailyindia.com/show/9720...ving-Great-Barrier-reef-fish-species-to-death

Global Warming: Rising Seas creates 70,000 Climate Refugees
http://melbourne.indymedia.org/news/2006/12/134906.php

Communications cut off after powerful earthquake strikes southern Taiwan
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/world/story.html?id=8329949e-a4bf-4ff6-9d82-0e736e426bd5&k=39465

Building collapse kills 2 after major quakes hit Taiwan
http://www.boston.com/news/world/as...llapse_kills_2_after_major_quakes_hit_taiwan/

Over 6,000 houses affected by earthquake in Kyrgyzstan
http://www.tass.ru/eng/level2.html?NewsID=11121265&PageNum=0

Largest UK earthquake of year hits Scotland
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2519261,00.html

Ancient insects used advanced camouflage
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16360143/

Missing slab could unlock mysteries of past
http://www.fairviewobserver.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061224/NEWS01/612240372/1321/MTCN06

An alternative view our universe based on the concept of an all pervading fluid like hyperdimensional aether
http://www.esotericscience.com/Physics.aspx

The Sun Is Freaking Out and Now More Cosmic Dust    
http://www.handpen.com/Bio/sun_freaks.html#Cycle


----------



## Luis França (28 Dez 2006 às 02:34)

*THE BIGGEST EARTHQUAKE EVER*
The sun is freaking out: its causes and effects
...
A 500% increase in Earth's volcanic activity between 1875 and 1993.
...

But here's the why of the when:

Earth Perihelion (Closest point of Earth's orbit to Sun)
January 3 2007 20h universal time

the first article to understand the effect of the sun and the moon orbit's on earthquake occurence and strengh.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/05/0523_050523_moonquake_2.html
snip
The Earth and moon are closest together at perigee once a month. The Earth and sun are closest together at perihelion once a year. Perihelion currently occurs in early January. Maximum gravitation force occurs when a syzygy and perigee occur on the same day as perihelion

second one

http://www.direct.ca/trinity/tidalquake/index.htm

Now even with the two 7+ eq in taiwan there's still missing 5 earthquakes greater than 7 to reach the yearly average of 17.

But let us not consider these as a earthquake of 7.0 is 1000 times stronger (energy release) than a 9.0 earthquake.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/learning/topics/calculator.php

1997 12 05 - Near East Coast of Kamchatka - M 7.8
1997 12 05 - Near East Coast of Kamchatka - M 7.8*

1998 04 25 - Balleny Islands Region - M 8.1
1998 05 03 - Southeast of Taiwan - M 7.5*

1999 09 20 - Taiwan - M 7.6
1999 09 30 - Oaxaca, Mexico - M 7.5*

2000 11 16 - New Ireland Region, Papua New Guinea - M 8.0
2000 11 17 - New Britain region, Papua New Guinea - M 7.6*

2001 06 23 - Near the Coast of Peru - M 8.4
2001 07 07 - Near the Coast of Peru - M 7.6*

2002 11 03 - Denali Fault, Alaska - M 7.9 (largest of the year)**
2002 11 03 - Denali Fault, Alaska - M 7.9*

2003 09 25 - Hokkaido, Japan Region - M 8.3
2003 11 17 - Rat Islands, Aleutian Islands, Alaska - M 7.8*

2004 12 23 - North of Macquarie Island - M 8.1
2004 12 26 - Sumatra-Andaman Islands - M 9.1

2005 03 28 - Northern Sumatra, Indonesia - M 8.6
2005 07 13 - Tarapaca, Chile - M 7.8

2006 05 03 - Tonga - M 7.9
2006 11 15 - Kuril Islands - M 8.3
2006 12 26 - Taiwan - M 7.1*

*biggest EQ occuring after the first one in time

The second biggest earthquake ever recorded, the 9.1 event of december 26th of 2004, has been followed by the seventh of its kind, the 8.6 event of march 28th of 2005. These extremly powerfull events have occur in a incredibly short period of 4 month. Now the 8.3 event of november 15th of 2006 prove, without a doubt there's still more energy release for a 2 year period then ever before in recorded history of earthquake. The only exception is for the period of 1960 to 1965 were 4 of the 12 biggest EQ occured.

For the big picture now: the sun (99.86% of the mass in the Solar System) due to the increase in cosmic dust is fueling the 500% increase in Earth's volcanic activity between 1875 and 1993 and even more up to now is nothing more needed to trigger the next glaciation. Its no coincidence the glaciation cycle of about 100 000 years is ending. Plus the biggest volcano of all, Yellowstone, working in synergy with all of the others, have increase their overall activity. With these cycles peaking up there's no reasons why the EQ should go back down. 






http://www.surfingtheapocalypse.net/cgi-bin/members/forum.cgi?read=162873


----------



## Luis França (29 Dez 2006 às 17:06)

Ancient ice shelf snaps and breaks free from the Canadian Arctic
http://www.breitbart.com/news/na/cp_n122847A.xml.html

Record number of dangerous natural phenomena hits Russia in 2006
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20061228/58020089.html

U.K. Study Raises Global Warming Fears
http://www.forbes.com/home/business/2006/12/28/climate-global-economy-business-cx-1229oxford.html

Freak storms, droughts may not be due to global warming
http://www.todayonline.com/articles/163183.asp

Nepal, China to study if Everest is still growing
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...erest_is_still_growing/articleshow/968636.cms

Russian scientists resume exploration of sub-glacial Antarctic lake
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20061228/58038529.html

Montserrat volcano restless, alert level brought to level 4
http://www.cbc.bb/content/view/8875/45/

Volcanic explosivity could be monitored by measuring ground deformation near vents
http://www.huliq.com/3813/volcanic-...ed-by-measuring-ground-deformation-near-vents

China deploys snakes to forecast earthquakes
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/003200612291552.htm

Earthquake-Damaged Asian Networks Will Be Slow To Recover
http://www.techweb.com/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=196702413

French space agency to publish UFO archive online
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...534Z_01_L29796180_RTRUKOC_0_US-FRANCE-UFO.xml

Universe older than previously thought, scientists say
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200612/s1819254.htm

NASA Makes Plans for Manned Asteroid Mission
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,239243,00.html


----------



## Iceberg (30 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

Excelentes contribuições, Luís França, o mundo em constante movimento não pára de nos surpreender, e através dos teus links somos todos nós uns observadores privilegiados das mudanças que nos rodeiam todos os dias.

Um forte aplauso para ti, caro amigo.


----------



## Luis França (31 Dez 2006 às 00:09)

North Europe to ring in New Year with ice-free Baltic Sea
http://www.physorg.com/news86697323.html






 Researchers: Warming May Change Amazon
http://www.physorg.com/news86677664.html

 Tsunami-warning buoys launched in Pacific
http://www.physorg.com/news86683426.html

 Study shows extreme contrast in ozone losses at North, South Poles
http://www.physorg.com/news86329585.html

 Scientists Work on Map of Climate Change
http://www.physorg.com/news86585073.html

 Quake cuts off much of Asia Internet
http://www.physorg.com/news86423311.html

 Dire warnings from China's first climate change report
http://www.physorg.com/news86416654.html





MASSIVE ICE SHELF "MAY COLLAPSE WITHOUT WARNING"
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=5&ObjectID=10412954&ref=emailfriend

The Ross Ice Shelf, a massive piece of ice the size of France, could break off without warning causing a dramatic rise in sea levels, warn New Zealand scientists working in Antarctica.

A New Zealand-led ice drilling team has recovered three million years of climate history from samples which gives clues as to what may happen in the future.

Initial analysis of sea-floor cores near Scott Base suggest the Ross Ice Shelf had collapsed in the past and had probably done so suddenly.

The team's co-chief scientist, Tim Naish, told The Press newspaper the sediment record was important because it provided crucial evidence about how the Ross Ice Shelf would react to climate change, with potential to dramatically increase sea levels.

"If the past is any indication of the future, then the ice shelf will collapse," he said. 


Is the Day of the Lord Coming In Next 3-5 Years?
Could Rapture Be Sooner?  NASA Predicts Big Solar Cycle Ahead
http://www.aoreport.com/mag/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=533&Itemid=44

VATICAN SECRET STAR MAP REVEALED
http://thehiddenrecords.com/vatican_secret.htm

http://thehiddenrecords.com/vatican_solution.htm


----------



## Luis França (1 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

The long and the short of gamma ray bursts
http://www.lamonitor.com/articles/2006/12/29/headline_news/news03.txt

January 3rd Meteor shower hard to see
http://www.enidnews.com/localnews/local_story_365001614.html?keyword=topstory

Scientists Find Possible Link Between Sun, Ovarian Cancer
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/10212294/detail.html

India Plans To Launch Space Capsule In January
http://www.playfuls.com/news_003683_India_Plans_To_Launch_Space_Capsule_In_January.html

SPACETIME WARPS & THE QUANTUM: A GLIMPSE OF THE FUTURE
http://online.kitp.ucsb.edu/online/plecture/thorne/

Scientists want MRI to read minds
http://news.monstersandcritics.com/health/news/article_1238552.php/Scientists_want_MRI_to_read_minds

Humanity is about to undertake the greatest change of habitat in its entire history
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2114489.ece

Climate change: The crack of doom?
http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=1928862006

World faces hottest year ever in 2007 as El Niño combines with global warming
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2116873.ece

Scientists in Antarctica work on map of climate change
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=143&art_id=iol1167570462463R131

On Africa's Great Peaks, Glaciers Are In Retreat
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/12/29/AR2006122901946.html

The environmental condition of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, seen as a barometer for the world's health, is worsening due in large part to global warming
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2006-12/30/content_771296.htm

Australia Drying Up - Fast!
http://www.andnetwork.com/index?service=direct/0/Home/older.fullStory&sp=l117571

U.S. Northwest forecast: dramatic change
http://www.oregonlive.com/special/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/news/1167375325141680.xml&coll=7

Polar bears' melting habitat shows extent of warming trend
http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061231/OPINION11/612310304/-1/NEWS01

Small bugs in some of the most remote areas of the United States are showing signs that the world is getting warmer, researchers say
http://science.monstersandcritics.c....php/Study_Small_bugs_point_to_global_warming

Global warming could transform Amazon into savanna in 100 years, Brazil researchers say
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/12/29/america/LA_GEN_Brazil_Amazon_Warming.php

Dust from Chad sustains Amazon rain forest
http://science.monstersandcritics.c...hp/Dust_from_Chad_sustains_Amazon_rain_forest

Experts warn of large-scale disaster in Karachi, Quetta, Peshawar, Islamabad due to earthquake
http://paktribune.com/news/index.shtml?164765

6.3 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Off Coast Of Yemen
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/12/30/africa/ME_GEN_Yemen_Earthquake.php

5.8 Magnitude Earthquake Jolts El Salvador
http://english.people.com.cn/200612/31/eng20061231_337351.html

5.1 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Japan, No Tsunami Alert Issued
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/12/30/asia/AS_GEN_Japan_Earthquake.php

3.5 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Maine
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...quake_of_35_magnitude_recorded_in_bar_harbor/


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 12:20)

Este é o planeta Marte que não nos mostram ...


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

Luis França disse:


> Este é o planeta Marte que não nos mostram ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uloVLcJncbE



Será??


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 14:58)

Dentro da carneirada onde nos encontramos nunca se tem a certeza de nada mesmo ...    sem comentários


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 15:26)

'If we fail to act, we will end up with a different planet', says Leading World Climate Expert
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2116874.ece

2006 the warmest across England since records began nearly 350 years ago
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/01/02/nweather02.xml

High winds spoil New Year parties in Britain
http://www.physorg.com/news86853771.html





Louisiana slipping very slowly into the Gulf of Mexico, new study warns
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/01/01/america/NA_GEN_US_Sinking_Louisiana.php

Global Warming Endangers America's Wildlife, from Arctic to Tropics
http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070102/OPINION04/70101016

Global Warming is Here. Now What?
http://www.alternet.org/envirohealth/45981/

El Nino Event Is Losing `Intensity,' Australian Researcher Says
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=a5A4WBY8nIrA&refer=australia

Australians reach Antarctica's tallest mountain summit
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/003200701021222.htm

Newfound diversity in gamma-ray bursts puzzles astronomers
http://www.huliq.com/4203/newfound-diversity-in-gamma-ray-bursts-puzzles-astronomers

Micro Satellite Launches Into Space
http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/Micro_Satellite_Launches_Into_Space_999.html

Cosmic resolutions for 2007
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2007/01/01/EDGC7N71U01.DTL

2007 Significant Year For Fulfilling Ancient Prophecies Of War, Destruction, and World Rule
http://www.usareligiousnews.com/newsArticle.php?ID=1683


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 16:29)

Luis França disse:


> VATICAN SECRET STAR MAP REVEALED
> http://thehiddenrecords.com/vatican_secret.htm
> 
> http://thehiddenrecords.com/vatican_solution.htm



Muito interessante Luis, mais uma vez....       

Olha que para ser apenas uma feliz (ou infeliz para muitos outros! ) coincidência, deixa muito que pensar...  



Luis França disse:


> Este é o planeta Marte que não nos mostram ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uloVLcJncbE





dj_alex disse:


> Será??



Não me digas que até disto tens dúvidas Alex?? . Bem tu és do que não existe. Acreditas que a Terra é redonda?    

É realmente um bom video, já há muito que se sabe disto, aliás um astronomo amador português , António Cidadão de Oeiras, conseguiu umas boas imagens de Marte, onde se vê bem a cor que o planeta tem na realidade, não tão avermelhado, mas sim um tom laranja mais suave.

Aqui fica o site do referido astrónomo: http://www.astrosurf.com/cidadao/

E eis a imagem completa, que provocou reacções oficias da parte da NASA, afirmando que se tratava do uso de equipamento defeituoso, uso incorrecto de filtros e inexperiência do astronomo amador, pois não tinha qualificações para andar a fotografar Marte como devia ser :mao:.





Comparação entre a cor da imagem do Cidadão e de um telescópio profissional:





Este link tem também a análise das imagens do nosso astrónomo amador:
http://www.enterprisemission.com/colors.htm

Começando um pouco pelo principio, recordo que a primeira imagem a cores, tornada publica de Marte, foi em 29 de Agosto de 1976, da sonda Viking 1. E essa imagem era de céu azul e não avermelhado-castanho, como hoje nos é apresentado pela NASA.

Ela aqui fica:





Embora esta seja mais parecida com a realidade, já vemos nela um bonito céu azulinho, como o nosso! , mas ainda assim outra equipas de astronomos, independentes da manipuladora NASA, após vários estudos dizem ser esta mais real:





Vejam este link, de onde retirei a foto anterior (relembro, a primeira fotografia de Marte, a cores, que a NASA tornou pública em Agosto de 76).
http://mars-news.de/color/blue.html#lit

Esta imagem, corrigida segundo o grupo de astronomos, que defende a correcção das cores, dá muito que pensar... pois é, água no estado sólido!  






É caso para se dizer: Eu quero ir à neve a Marte!  

Mas o mais importante foi quando a Mars Observer, foi enviada pela Europa a Marte, em Dezembro de 2003. E começou a enviar logo fotografias de Marte para a terra. E as fotografias não só comprovaram todas as conclusões dos cientistas independentes americanos como ainda mostraram em detalhe coisas que a NASA certamente não ficou nada feliz por terem sido tornadas públicas. 
Aparentemente a tal suposta atmosfera de Marte que não existia afinal tinha tons de azul e como se isso não bastasse ainda por cima apareciam anomalias de um tom esverdeado e não castanhas escuras como sempre apareceram nas fotos da NASA.  
Marte não é um planeta vermelho, mas sim um planeta de cor alaranjada salpicado aqui e ali por manchas verdes abundantes que como Arthur C. Clarke tão bem apontou "se alteram em tamanho de acordo com as estações".

Como se não bastassem já as manchas verdes no planeta, a agência europeia ainda teve o descaramento de tirar fotos de alta resolução em que se podem ver umas manchas de cor realmente translúcida em tons de azul e verde transparente, que na opinião de muitos são lagos (atenção que isto foi muito antes da NASA finalmente tomar a posição pública de que há água em Marte, uauuuuuuuu!!, eles demoraram meio ano a chegarem às mesmas conclusões que a agência espacial europeia! Mas chegaram, tadinhos... . O mais incrível é que só a partir desta afirmação da NASA, é que os media reconhecem oficialmente a existência de água em Marte... não sei se hei-de rir ou chorar ).

Com as suas duas novas sondas também a caminho de Marte, isto óbviamente foi a gota de água (literalmente) para os americanos, que se apressaram a emitir comunicados em todo o lado e a publicar artigos "especializados" nos populares Skeptical Enquirer, em que provavam por A+B que os Europeus não entendem absolutamente nada de óptica. Michael Malin (responsável pela construção da câmera principal da sonda  Mars Global Surveyor), é que sabe do assunto e o resto são amadores, basicamente foi este o teor dos comunicados. 
Afinal era absolutamente natural que a Europa se enganasse ao tirar as fotografias pois toda a gente sabe que os Europeus não têm a experiência da NASA em assuntos espaciais que até já foi á Lua e tudo!  

Arthur C. Clarke, é desta mesma opinião, e mais ele afirma a existência de vida em Marte. Vejam este link e leam-no com atenção, va lá não tenham medo que ninguém vos vai comer a cabeça  :

http://www.enterprisemission.com/sir.htm

Aqui fica um link com fotos das supostas manxhas de vegetação:
http://mmmgroup.altervista.org/e-trees.html

Mas mais actual e mais polémico que tudo isto, são as imagens que nos mostram rochas com estranhas formas e que a NASA qualifica "formações naturais"...  MAs isto já é outra história!


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 16:59)

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=286&page=10

Aqui re-encontrarão algumas imagens intrigantes.

Para além do site EnterpriseMission existem outros igualmente interessantes ... 

Caso vos apeteça explorá-los dêem um tok aqui no tópico. Como diz o Kim, ninguém nos vai comer a cabeça ...


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 17:21)

Já agora, se acham que os rastos dos aviões - ditos de condensação são normais e vulgares, vejam com atenção este link:

http://www.weatherwars.info/index.php


----------



## LUPER (2 Jan 2007 às 18:55)

Esta vai no mesmo sentido e tb é gira   , mas alguem tem duvidas que existe vida noutros planetas?

Lembram-se do Skylab?    , pq caiu o rapaz?


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 19:32)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u-20g7Bwdw&mode=related&search=
> 
> Esta vai no mesmo sentido e tb é gira   , mas alguem tem duvidas que existe vida noutros planetas?
> 
> Lembram-se do Skylab?    , pq caiu o rapaz?



Bom video LUPER! Não te sabia um _believer_!   

Este esquema montado a nível mundial, pela NASA e claro pelos states, é baseado em duas velhas técnicas:
1ª) - Na desacreditação dos que não concordam com a sua versão ofícial. 
2ª) - E na repetição da mentira, até esta se tornar familiar e logo uma verdade...  

Algum dia a história se encarregará de rídicularizar e colocar no devido lugar este organismo espacial e os EUA. Não tenho a menor dúvida!


----------



## LUPER (2 Jan 2007 às 19:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom video LUPER! Não te sabia um _believer_!
> 
> Este esquema montado a nível mundial, pela NASA e claro pelos states, é baseado em duas velhas técnicas:
> 1ª) - Na desacreditação dos que não concordam com a sua versão ofícial.
> ...



Sou e dos grandes,  , tenho é andado calado.   

O Skylab foi derrubado pq estava a ter esperiencias com material radioactivo e como tal não é permitido, puff, caiu. Atenção que pra ele cair sozinho as leis da fisica tinham de ser todas reescritas   . E o aquecimento é mais uma das grandes mentiras e embustes que impigem às pessoas, nós apenas temos de saber pensar, as evidências são muitas.

Quando eu era puto alguem admitia a existência de planetas extra solares?  , metam o olho nas Pleiedes e nunca deixem de pensar no Stargate


----------



## LUPER (2 Jan 2007 às 19:54)

e este?weird isn't it?


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Jan 2007 às 19:58)

LUPER disse:


> Sou e dos grandes,  , tenho é andado calado.
> 
> O Skylab foi derrubado pq estava a ter esperiencias com material radioactivo e como tal não é permitido, puff, caiu. Atenção que pra ele cair sozinho as leis da fisica tinham de ser todas reescritas   . E o aquecimento é mais uma das grandes mentiras e embustes que impigem às pessoas, nós apenas temos de saber pensar, as evidências são muitas.
> 
> Quando eu era puto alguem admitia a existência de planetas extra solares?  , metam o olho nas Pleiedes e nunca deixem de pensar no Stargate



Porque dizes que não é permitido? Por quem? podes exclarecer melhor?  

Quanto ao video, eu creio que este é um fake. Mais, eu acho que montagens como estas servem, para criar confusão e desinformação.


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 20:23)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K35VnqS0gIY&NR e este?weird isn't it?



Não será um daqueles "peixes-voadores" da América do Sul? tem semelhanças...


----------



## Iceberg (2 Jan 2007 às 22:51)

Mais uma teoria da conspiração à boa maneira americana ...


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 23:02)

Qual delas? Marte ou os UFO's?


----------



## Luis França (3 Jan 2007 às 16:22)

NASA scientist warns global warming will be irreversible after 10 year
http://news.sawf.org/Lifestyle/31603.aspx

Ominous signs of an Arctic thaw: What threatens the polar ice cap will inevitably threaten us all
http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/index.cfm?sid=5230&sc=7

Himalaya's receding glaciers suffer neglect
http://www.csmonitor.com/2007/0103/p07s02-sten.html

Analyst says Australia's rainfall pattern due to global warming
http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2006/s1820751.htm

Climate 'benefits' for UK farming
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6225827.stm

Vienna records warmest New Year's day for 155 years
http://www.physorg.com/news86955859.html






A Spring Hello? Cherry Blossoms Bloom In Brooklyn
http://wcbstv.com/topstories/local_story_002184822.html

Comet P1 McNaught at 4th magnitude and brightening
http://www.yp-connect.net/~mmatti/

THE GREAT SOUTHERN BINOCULAR COMET OF 2007
http://www.yp-connect.net/~mmatti/_private/2006p1_mcnaught.htm

Fireball Streaks Across Florida Sky
http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070103/NEWS01/701030371/1006

Turbulence Detected in Space
http://space.com/scienceastronomy/070102_turbulence.html

Scientist Works to Predict Space Weather
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/01/02/AR2007010200578.html

Mysterious Structures Reappear on Central Oregon Coast Beach
http://www.beachconnection.net/news/struc010207_727.htm


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jan 2007 às 17:11)

Luis França disse:


> A
> Turbulence Detected in Space
> http://space.com/scienceastronomy/070102_turbulence.html
> 
> ...



Gostei bastante destes dois....


----------



## Luis França (4 Jan 2007 às 23:03)

2007 will be warmest on record, experts predict
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16465430/

'Katrina was nothing compared with the big one yet to come', warns departing US Hurricane chief
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...3jan03,0,3253020.story?coll=la-home-headlines

Exxon Oil Giant Accused of Funding Global Warming 'Disinformation'
http://www.cnsnews.com/ViewCulture.asp?Page=/Culture/archive/200701/CUL20070104a.html

US Government Promise Better Disaster Alert System By 2009
http://kutv.com/topstories/topstories_story_003151750.html

Robots to storm the southern seas for cause of Australia's worsening drought
http://www.smh.com.au/news/environm...e-southern-seas/2007/01/04/1167777218798.html

Texas River Mysteriously Turns Reddish Orange
http://www.local6.com/news/5982497/detail.html

Volcano Forces Evacuations in Montserrat
http://www.forbes.com/business/services/feeds/ap/2007/01/04/ap3297564.html

Moderate earthquake hits Sumatra Island
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/003200701041122.htm

Earthquake rumbles southern Colorado
http://www.greeleytrib.com/article/20070103/NEWS/70103007

Comet C/2006 P1 to make headlines in southern hemisphere
http://groups.google.com/group/b-a-...lnk=st&q=+"C/2006+P1"&rnum=4#a2cd828ba528bbdb





Massive Meteor Shower Over Colorado Video Taped
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/video/10669653/index.html

Fireballs Streaks Across Colorado Skies
http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=62596

Planet X Forecast for April 2007 to July 2014 with Jacco van der Worp and Echan Deravy
http://www.yowusa.com/radio/index.shtml#now

Mysterious Object Crashes Through Roof In US
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20070104/D8MECKQG1.html

Archaeologist finds traces of "humanity's first war" in Syria
http://www.thenews.com.pk/update_detail.asp?id=15564

Will The REAL Atlantis Please Stand Up? 
http://viewzone.com/abc.html


----------



## Luis França (6 Jan 2007 às 23:53)

'Irreversible' global warming claims its first victims of the New Year
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2129963.ece

Europe to suffer as the world warms up
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/358a1bd0-9ce9-11db-8ec6-0000779e2340.html

Warm winter wreaks havoc across US
http://www.usatoday.com/weather/climate/2007-01-04-warm-weather_x.htm?csp=34

”The top of the world is melting right in front of my very eyes.”
http://www.nunatsiaq.com/news/climate/70105_02.html

Ancient global warming was jarring, not subtle, study finds
http://www.latimes.com/news/printed...5jan05,1,4828203.story?coll=la-news-a_section

NBC, CNN Leave Out Hurricane Expert's View on Global Warming
http://www.businessandmedia.org/articles/2007/20070104190229.aspx

Glaciers on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau melting away
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-01/05/content_5570203.htm

Chemistry of Volcanic Fallout Reveals Secrets of Past Eruptions
http://www.physorg.com/news87197106.html

Hundreds evacuate low-lying areas near base of Montserrat volcano
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news...NG_AREAS_NEAR_BASE_OF_MONTSERRAT_VOLCANO_.asp

5.8 Quake hits off Alaska coast, no tsunami fears
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...01_NOOTR_RTRJONC_0_-282429-1&sec=worldupdates

Earthquake measuring 3.8 on Richter scale rattles southern Spain
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/01/05/europe/EU_GEN_Spain_Earthquake.php

Object hitting house in New Jersey was meteorite, US experts decide
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/01/05/fallen.object.ap/

US Air Force Space Command Says Colorado Fireball May Have Been Meteor Shower
http://wfmz.com/view/?id=45171

Russian Specialists Study Rocket Debris Sighting Over U.S.
http://www.space.com/news/ifx_070105_russia_spacedebris.html

Rocky Finding -- Evidence of Extrasolar Asteroid Belt
http://www.physorg.com/news87276743.html

Google to build telescope to get real-time space images
http://www.canada.com/victoriatimes...=ccf4009e-b828-4f27-8ac8-faa83b7eba29&k=15706

Comet could brighten into brilliance
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16474386/

Central Floridians Spot Fireball In Sky
http://www.local6.com/news/10670053/detail.html

Fiery Sight In The Night Sky Came From Russia
http://www.todaysthv.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=39638

It came from space, but from where?
http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070105/NEWS/701050375/1004/NEWS01

Astrophysicist seeks missing "pages" of universe
http://www.earthsky.org/radioshows/49601/astrophysicist-seeks-missing-pages-of-universe

Catching Some Cosmic Rays
http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.or...icles/2007_01_05/caredit_a0700003/(parent)/68

Hypersonic weapons projects to begin test flights
http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn10889-hypersonic-weapons-projects-to-begin-test-flights.html

Ancient Roman road found in Netherlands
http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaking/story.asp?j=88193966&p=88y94z68&n=88194346

Ancient Vishnu idol found in an old Russian village shows how India 1700 years back influenced Russian civilization
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15018.asp


----------



## Luis França (8 Jan 2007 às 15:41)

Global Warming will change Europe
http://www.zaman.com/?bl=national&alt=&hn=39753

Another island lost to global warming
http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1891781,0008.htm

Arctic melt soaks up carbon dioxide
http://environment.newscientist.com/article/mg19325854.400-arctic-melt-soaks-up-carbon-dioxide.html

India, Pakistan report record low temperatures
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus/002200701070313.htm

Montserrat Volcano Threat Level Remains At 4
http://www.caribbeanpressreleases.c...ills-Volcano/Style-of-activity-unchanged.html

Moderate 4.6 earthquake strikes north-western Japan
http://breakingnews.iol.ie/news/story.asp?j=206421692&p=zx64zz398

Bright green light across sky surprises many in Singapore
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/251141/1/.html

The universe gives up its deepest secret
http://news.independent.co.uk/world/science_technology/article2134891.ece

Gravity detector could provide clues to the shape of the universe
http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...7CF90623429C7F278625725D00112342?OpenDocument

CLIMATE KEY TO SPHINX'S RIDDLE
http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/index.cfm?id=33182007

NASA FOUND LIFE ON MARS-AND KILLED IT
http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/01/07/mars.life.ap/index.html
http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_...d/20070107132009990004?ncid=NWS00010000000001





RUSSIA TO LOOK FOR ALIEN CIVILISATIONS
http://www.moneycontrol.com/india/newsarticle/stocksnews.php?cid=1&autono=30482&source=ibnlive.com

Crucifying The Earth On the Galactic Cross
http://www.soulsofdistortion.nl/Galactic Alignment.html





January's Surprise Comet
http://www.d-silence.com/headlines/Surprise Comet/23542

Comet C/2006 P1 to make headlines in southern hemisphere
http://groups.google.com/group/b-a-...lnk=st&q=+"C/2006+P1"&rnum=4#a2cd828ba528bbdb

Soon, the comet will be too close to the Sun to see--unless you're SOHO. From Jan. 11th to 15th, the Solar and Heliospheric Observatory will monitor the comet-Sun encounter using its onboard coronagraph.
Granted the comet will not be seen outside of twilight, but some of the estimates of what the comet's maximum brightness will be on January 12 and 13 indicate it might be a fairly easy object to see in evening twilight. Right now, it seems the maximum magnitude might reach -1.5 to -8.7. If the latter is true, the comet would be visible in broad daylight! 
http://cometography.com/lcomets/2006p1.html


----------



## Luis França (9 Jan 2007 às 12:32)

*Has Methane Started Venting From Seafloor?*
http://waynemadsenreport.com/ 

Gas Odor in New York City & New Jersey
http://www.ny1.com/ny1/content/index.jsp?stid=1&aid=65718

60 Birds Dead in Austin, Texas
http://austin.bizjournals.com/austin/stories/2007/01/08/daily1.html

Rio Rancho, New Mexico
http://www.krqe.com/expanded.asp?RECORD_KEY[News]=ID&ID[News]=19123

Half Moon Bay, California
http://www.hmbreview.com/articles/2007/01/08/news/breaking_news/story9.txt

Tube Station, London
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/6242871.stm

Mobile, Alabama
http://www.fox10tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=5907119

Blue Springs, Missouri
http://news.yahoo.com/s/kmbc/20070108/lo_kmbc/10697312

Shopping center in West Australia
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=77&ContentID=18131

Nashville, Tennessee
http://wkrn.com/nashville/news/crews-worked-to-repair-gas-leak-in-west-nashville/70031.htm

Oxnard, California -- Freeway Closure
http://www.kesq.com/Global/story.asp?S=5908554&nav=9qrx

Bologna, Italy
In Bologna 100 people were evacuated "for precaution" for a gastube leak this late eveneing. This afternoon happened a quake of 3,7 Richter there. In December nearby exploded a gas tube and killed 5 people.
In Genova also, residents of a Palace were evacuated for a gas tube leak. This happened this early eveneing.

(Source: Videotext of TV station Canale 5 of Mediaset Group,page 165,166)

RADIATION LEAK at British Nuclear Power Station
http://breakingnews.iol.ie/news/story.asp?j=206459110&p=zx64598y6

EXPLOSION:

AEP Ohio Plant Blast
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/N08374377.htm

CHEMICAL LEAK:
http://www.nbc5i.com/news/10697624/detail.html

BROKEN WATER MAINS:
Adelaide, Australia
http://www.abc.net.au/adelaide/stories/s1808388.htm

Rochester, New York
http://www.democratandchronicle.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070108/NEWS01/70108002/1002/NEWS

*Coincidence? Earth changes?*


----------



## Luis França (9 Jan 2007 às 12:34)

Scientists find Extraterrestrial genes in Human DNA
http://www.agoracosmopolitan.com/home/Frontpage/2007/01/08/01288.html

MONTSERRAT VOLCANO WARNING CALL
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070109/ap_on_sc/montserrat_volcano


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 15:01)

Luis França disse:


> Scientists find Extraterrestrial genes in Human DNA
> http://www.agoracosmopolitan.com/home/Frontpage/2007/01/08/01288.html
> 
> Se isto for verdade e se vier a confirmar, é uma machadada na civilização e da teoria da evolução...


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2007 às 16:42)

Luis França disse:


> Scientists find Extraterrestrial genes in Human DNA
> http://www.agoracosmopolitan.com/home/Frontpage/2007/01/08/01288.html




Esse Chinês é mesmo maluco, o que ele diz não passa de uma hipótese e para a confirmar, terá de apanhar um ET é comparar o genoma dele como o dos eucariotas.

Essas sequências não codificantes do genoma (heterocromatina constitutiva), constituem a maior parte do genoma dos eucariótas e é constituido por sequências altamente repetitivas, tais sequências podem mesmo variar de indivíduo para individuo - polimorfismos (mas não afecta o fenótipo). E tem de certa forma bastante importância na evolução e sobrevivência, p ex. mutações nesses sítios não têm quaisquer repercussões ao nivel do fénotipo, isso é importante por exemplo para nos protegermos do cancro. Mas elas são tb importantes noutras situações. 

Dado os procariotas não terem este tipo de sequências, então se nós temos algo de ET devíamos ter outro tipo de bases azotadas no DNA.


----------



## Luis França (9 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

Long-Term Global Forecast? Fewer Continents
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/09/science/09geo.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin





Over 4.5 Billion people could die from Global Warming-related causes by 2012
http://www.agoracosmopolitan.com/home/Frontpage/2007/01/08/01291.html

Montserrat remains on high alert as volcanic activity continues
http://www.caribbean360.com/News/Caribbean/Stories/2007/01/08/NEWS0000003900.html

Strong 6.1 earthquake strikes near Fiji islands
http://www.kuna.net.kw/Home/Story.aspx?Language=en&DSNO=940577

No Major Damage Reported After 6.0 Earthquake Hits Kyrgyzstan
http://www.rferl.org/featuresarticle/2007/01/00E466A7-4A74-4FEE-8D5E-B40898B3AC96.html

Giant California earthquake of 150 years ago is little remembered
http://www.napavalleyregister.com/articles/2007/01/09/news/national/doc45a3a07fb8b01970894040.txt

Green streaks over Singapore likely a meteor, say astronomers
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/251470/1/.html

Comet sighting over Alaska skies
http://www.ktuu.com/Global/story.asp?S=5911015

If scientists and astronomers have it calculated correctly, Friday, April 13, 2029, could be a very unlucky day for Earth if the asteroid Apophis continues on its path toward Earth.
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/friday-13th-might-be-pretty-frightening-in-2029.html

Super massive black holes commonly converge during triple galaxy interactions
http://www.dailyindia.com/show/1014...ly-converge-during-triple-galaxy-interactions

Black holes: The 'exotic beasts' of the universe
http://www.hamiltonspectator.com/NA...3&call_pageid=1020420665036&col=1112101662670

The Galactic Cosmic Ray-Cloud-Climate Connection
http://www.co2science.org/scripts/CO2ScienceB2C/articles/V10/N2/C1.jsp

Cosmic Superstrings and the Fourth Dimension
http://www.ccnmag.com/news.php?id=4705

Geologists Discover Origin of Earth's Mysterious Black Diamond
http://www.diamonds.net/news/NewsItem.aspx?ArticleID=16479

Fuel tankers reporting increased methane venting from sea beds
http://www.waynemadsenreport.com/





Charlotte Pike Opened After Methane Gas Leak
http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=5905666

Mysterious gas odor in NYC and Jersey City
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=local&id=4914449





Swamp Gas Blamed For New York City Scare
http://www.nypost.com/seven/0109200...ws_tom_liddy__dan_kadison_and_andy_geller.htm

Mystery as thousands of birds fall from sky in Australia
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21036489-30417,00.html

Toba in Sumatra a candidate for super volcano in 2012 - increasing harmonic tremors have started after the Tsunami two years back 
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15051.asp





Earth’s dynamo can malfunction in December 2012 with galactic alignment and that can require extraterrestrial help to sustain intelligent life
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15041.asp

Galactic alignment and formal extraterrestrial visitation - the history tells us they will expose their existence in December 2012 or after
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15022.asp

What is the risk that a hidden asteroid in a stealth-path will hit the earth of December 21, 2012?
http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15008.asp


----------



## tozequio (9 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Luis França disse:


> Toba in Sumatra a candidate for super volcano in 2012 - increasing harmonic tremors have started after the Tsunami two years back
> http://www.indiadaily.com/editorial/15051.asp
> 
> Earth’s dynamo can malfunction in December 2012 with galactic alignment and that can require extraterrestrial help to sustain intelligent life
> ...



E lá vem eles com Dezembro de 2012, acho que durante esse mês não vou sair de casa tamanha é a quantidade de profecias negativas para essa altura


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Jan 2007 às 01:12)

tozequio disse:


> E lá vem eles com Dezembro de 2012, acho que durante esse mês não vou sair de casa tamanha é a quantidade de profecias negativas para essa altura



Realmente fabuloso o que pouco a pouco, tipo a conta gotas, vai saindo à luz...


----------



## Luis França (10 Jan 2007 às 13:06)

*OIL PIPELINES WILL COLLAPSE IN MELTING TUNDRA?*

Warming hits 'tipping point'
http://www.guardian.co.uk/climatechange/story/0,12374,1546824,00.html

Russia: Siberia's Once-Frozen Tundra Is Melting
http://www.rferl.org/featuresarticle/2006/10/2e4e2d37-044c-4051-895d-1443b317b739.html

Lands Surface Change On Alaska Tundra Creating Longer, Warmer Summers In Arctic
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/09/050926081228.htm






OCEAN RESEARCH OFF S.C. COAST
*Offshore trenches baffle scientists*
http://www.bradenton.com/mld/bradenton/news/nation/16403073.htm




slideshow
http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/mu...T_packages/archive/mm/undersea0107/index.html

Earth's strongest winds wouldn't even be a breeze on these planets
http://www.physorg.com/news87569648.html





First Detection of a Planet-Forming Disk Near Environment of a Dying Star
http://www.physorg.com/news87585745.html

Seven or Eight Dwarf Galaxies Discovered Orbiting the Milky Way
http://www.physorg.com/news87576087.html





Scientists Urge Quake Preparedness
http://www.physorg.com/news87629539.html

Japanese scientists discover huge undersea lava plateau
http://www.physorg.com/news87556147.html

Famous Space Pillars Feel the Heat of Star's Explosion
http://www.physorg.com/news87579194.html





Magellanic Clouds May Be Just Passing Through
http://www.physorg.com/news87572515.html





Lost lakes of Titan are found at last
http://www.physorg.com/news87055396.html





O que estará a iluminar tanto o céu perto do Sol por detrás?...


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 00:29)

Global warming, warring and warning
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/opinion/299166_amy11.html

Global Warming Blamed As Russian Winter Fails to Materialize
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/122933.html

Frozen in time: The Antarctic's hidden treasures
http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/article2141640.ece

New findings blow a decade of assumptions out of the water
http://www.physorg.com/news87657995.html

Earth's strongest winds wouldn't even be a breeze on these planets
http://www.physorg.com/news87569648.html

Nicaraguan volcano Telica erupts, spewing ash but causing no major damage
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2007/1/10/apworld/20070110113744&sec=apworld

Experts warn that Naples is within range if Vesuvius erupts
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6247573.stm

New volcanic activity in Montserrat prompts mandatory evacuation order
http://www.caribbeannetnews.com/cgi-script/csArticles/articles/000050/005076.htm

Volcanic crater lake in New Zealand primed to spill
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn10937-volcanic-crater-lake-primed-to-spill.html

8.0 Magnitude Earthquakes Hits Uzbekistan
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/afp_world/view/251377/1/.html

Moderate 5.7 earthquake shakes southeast Alaska
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2003516508_webalaskaquake09.html

2004 Sumatra Earthquake Defied Assumptions
http://newswire.ascribe.org/cgi-bin...0109.115140&time=13 03 PST&year=2007&public=0

Moderate 5.4 earthquake hits Aleutians
http://www.ktva.com/alaska/ci_4985649

Weather Officials Investigate Strange Earthquake Reports In Florida
http://www.wesh.com/weather/10721708/detail.html

UCL scientists create first earthquakes in the laboratory
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2002-11/ucl-usc111402.php

Hayabusa Probe Nears Itokawa Asteroid
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/_nsf/content/?cid=3759

Human Error May Have Doomed Mars Probe
http://www.physorg.com/news87716806.html

Speedy discovery fuels new Milky Way mystery that could rewrite textbooks
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/space/2007-01-10-smc-lmc-moving_x.htm

India puts four satellites in space in preparation for moon mission
http://www.rxpgnews.com/science-tec...-in-preparation-for-moon-mission-_11406.shtml

European Space Scientists Debate Lunar, Mars, Asteroid Missions
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601085&sid=a1QMOnA1RTis&refer=europe

Interactive binary stars show signs of induced hyperactivity
http://www.physorg.com/news87667223.html





Chandra Discovers Light Echo from the Milky Way's Black Hole
http://www.physorg.com/news87658350.html





Chicago UFO, O'Hare Sighting Just a Part of Mysterious Phenomena
http://www.nationalledger.com/artman/publish/article_272610888.shtml

UFO Crash Reported in Central Iran
http://english.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=8510200361


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jan 2007 às 11:21)

Luis França disse:


> UFO Crash Reported in Central Iran
> http://english.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=8510200361



Queremos fotos


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2007 às 17:27)

Melting Himalayan glaciers spell doom for Pakistan, India
http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/Di...=January2007&file=World_News2007011234533.xml

NASA Scientist Urges Action on Global Warming
http://www.sci-tech-today.com/story.xhtml?story_id=023001AFALZM

Was 2006 a Pivotal Year for Global Warming?
http://www.jbs.org/node/2366

Alpine Skiing: On slopes starved for snow, mum's the word
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/01/11/sports/ski.php

Global Warming Scare Hits US Ski Country
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/GlobalWarming/story?id=2789471&page=1

The Mass Balance of the Greenland Ice Sheet
http://www.co2science.org/scripts/CO2ScienceB2C/articles/V10/N2/EDIT.jsp

Bizarre new form of life found in Arctic Ocean, scientists announce
http://www.inform.kz/showarticle.php?lang=eng&id=147686

Huge threat posed by Auckland volcanoes
http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/dailynews/3925827a7693.html

Powerful 6.2 earthquake hits eastern Indonesia
http://english.people.com.cn/200701/12/eng20070112_340482.html

Next Solar Cycle May Be Largest Ever Recorded
http://www.unknowncountry.com/news/?id=5898

Russia in talks to build 12 spacecraft for NASA, ESA
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20070111/58885964.html

Gravity detector could provide clues to the shape of the universe
http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/news/nation/16445026.htm

Cosmic rumblings after black hole's meal
http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/node/963

New Viking treasures found
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1592947.ece





First home of modern man in Europe was Russia
http://news.independent.co.uk/world/science_technology/article2145145.ece


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2007 às 12:06)

Comoros volcano erupts
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200701/s1826399.htm





Scientists prepare to move Doomsday Clock forward
http://today.reuters.com/news/artic..._01_N12164371_RTRUKOC_0_US-DOOMSDAY-CLOCK.xml





African Lion Kisses, Hugs Woman Who Saved It
People Shocked To See Affection Between Pair
http://www.local6.com/news/10726779/detail.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 12:42)

Os americanos adoram prever tudo esse relógio é tão estupido como os seus criadores  não tem qualquer fundamento só serve para que o mundo se assuste e reflicta sobre as questões nucleares uma guerra nuclear ou biologica pode ocorrer a qualquer momento basta um presidente de um país estar uma manhã mal disposto e pronto é só mandar dar á chave.

Mas eu acredito que mais cedo ou mais tarde as armas nucleares vão acabar por ser desactivadas e destruidas de uma forma controlada porque vão se acabar por descobrir armas mais mortais mas menos letais no sentido de deixar lixo radioactivo pelo planeta todo.Basta ver-se a evolução dos explosivos á 100 anos era o TNT depois descobriu-se o poder nuclear e agora estamos a caminhar para a anti-matéria.


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2007 às 13:01)

Não sei se sabias que os arsenais nucleares da América estão construídos perto de complexos vulcânicos (para aproveitamento de energia sem grandes custos) por todo o território (faz uma investigação pela net que logo confirmas), logo, se houver algum "problema magmático", escusado será dizer o que acontece... nem é preciso dar à manivela   

Hypersonic weapons projects to begin test flights
http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn10889-hypersonic-weapons-projects-to-begin-test-flights.html






A notícia era mais a título de curiosidade....


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 13:09)

Não não sabia mas eles são estupidos ou então tem tendências suicidas eles que tem um super vulcão (Yellowstone) e não sabem o que é o magma ao menos se o mundo rebentar são eles os primeiros a ir pelos ares   são engolidos pelo seu proprio veneno dá-se logo um 2 em 1.Eles não querem deixar de pé ninguém devem pensar se nós sofremos e morremos os outros tambem o vão saber o que é então em vez de ir só a América pelo ar vai o planeta inteiro isto porque se Yellowstone rebentar acho que é melhor começarmos a pensar na nossa campa   .


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2007 às 13:22)

Pois, o clima vai sofrer um grande abanão em breve. E, pelos vistos, vai ser ajudado este fim de semana e, especialmente, na 2ªfeira pela passagem, perto do Sol, do cometa McNaught (que já começou com um sismo de 8.3 nas ilhas Kuril e pela erupção do vulcão Karthala, nas ilhas Comoro). Atenção às próximas horas/dias na actividade sísmica/vulcânica/climática por todo o mundo (não é só Portugal!)...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

Luis França disse:


> Pois, o clima vai sofrer um grande abanão em breve. E, pelos vistos, vai ser ajudado este fim de semana e, especialmente, na 2ªfeira pela passagem, perto do Sol, do cometa McNaught (que já começou com um sismo de 8.3 nas ilhas Kuril e pela erupção do vulcão Karthala, nas ilhas Comoro). Atenção às próximas horas/dias na actividade sísmica/vulcânica/climática por todo o mundo (não é só Portugal!)...



Bem tá visto que tu acreditas que todos os elementos do Universo nos influenciam na dinâmica tanto geológica como climática do nosso planeta.Eu também acredito mas acho(talvez por ignorância) que só o sol a lua e as oscilações no eixo de rotação terrestre é que mudam e influenciam o clima.


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 14:50)

Luis França disse:


> Pois, o clima vai sofrer um grande abanão em breve. E, pelos vistos, vai ser ajudado este fim de semana e, especialmente, na 2ªfeira pela passagem, perto do Sol, do cometa McNaught (que já começou com um sismo de 8.3 nas ilhas Kuril e pela erupção do vulcão Karthala, nas ilhas Comoro). Atenção às próximas horas/dias na actividade sísmica/vulcânica/climática por todo o mundo (não é só Portugal!)...



Será que a influência gravitacional do cometa irá mudar a nossa inclinação ???


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2007 às 14:59)

Acho que não chegará a tanto...  (não fazes a coisa por menos...)
Mas a actividade vulcânica parece estar a aumentar simultaneamente por todo o mundo (isto sim, já me parece plausível). e ainda faltam 2 dias para o máximo; sem falar da cauda lateral do cometa que nos vai envolver...
Vamos esperando atentamente, LUPER  

Vejam só isto:

Is this the comet? 
*24 Volcanoes are currently erupting. 
33 at Orange alert - including 3 in Italy. *

Alert level 1- in Papua New Guinea (2), Indonesia (4), Phillipines (3), Sumatra (3), Sulawesi, Lopevi S. Pacific, Java (2) , New Zealand (3). 

There are currently no volcanoes on Red Alert (thanks) 
There are 10 volcanos on Orange Alert Including Hawaii and Mt. St. Helens: 
http://www.hewsweb.org/volcanoes/ 

Additionally there was widespread but minor Tsunai activity in the Northern Pacific as result of the 7.9 "major" tremor its epicentre was 525 km east northeast of Kuril'sk, Kurile islands, and 1,710 km northeast of Tokyo: 
Today - 07:34:05 Tsunami TS-20070113-9330-JPN Japan Hokkaido Nemuro 
Today - 07:30:15 Tsunami TS-20070113-9329-JPN Japan Iwake Kamaishi 
Today - 07:29:11 Tsunami TS-20070113-9328-JPN Japan Iwake Ofunato 
Today - 07:27:08 Tsunami TS-20070113-9327-JPN Japan Hokkaido Kushiro 
Today - 07:24:39 Tsunami TS-20070113-9326-JPN Japan Iwate Miyako 
Today - 07:20:17 Tsunami TS-20070113-9325-USA USA State of Alaska Shemya 
Today - 06:41:30 Tsunami TS-20070113-9324-JPN Japan Hokkaido 

Earthquake activity currently seems to be calm (except the 7.9) with few quakes greater than 5 but, interestingly around half the quakes are within Russia. 
http://visz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert.php?lang=eng 

For current look at SUPER-ERUPTIVE VOLCANOES you will find that 4 are currently erupting 
and Yellowstone volcano's pre-eruption activity stronger (+) than in previous report. 
http://www.huttoncommentaries.com/ECNews.php#CalderaActivity 

Finally the most of the cams are down at the high alert locations at this site but lots of images and news of current major activity. 
http://www.earthmountainview.com/volcanos.html


----------



## Rog (13 Jan 2007 às 15:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os americanos adoram prever tudo esse relógio é tão estupido como os seus criadores  não tem qualquer fundamento só serve para que o mundo se assuste e reflicta sobre as questões nucleares uma guerra nuclear ou biologica pode ocorrer a qualquer momento basta um presidente de um país estar uma manhã mal disposto e pronto é só mandar dar á chave.
> 
> Mas eu acredito que mais cedo ou mais tarde as armas nucleares vão acabar por ser desactivadas e destruidas de uma forma controlada porque vão se acabar por descobrir armas mais mortais mas menos letais no sentido de deixar lixo radioactivo pelo planeta todo.Basta ver-se a evolução dos explosivos á 100 anos era o TNT depois descobriu-se o poder nuclear e agora estamos a caminhar para a anti-matéria.



E já está a acontecer, pelo menos a acreditar nos dados oficiais. No fim da guerra fria existiam cerca de 100 mil ogivas nucleares, foram desmanteladas cerca de 80 mil mas restam ainda cerca de 20 mil. 
Mas a moda vira-se para as bombas químicas ou as bacteriológicas. Tem a "vantagem" de matar as pessoas e deixar intactas as instalações...


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 15:30)

Melting glaciers will destroy Alpine resorts within 45 years, says report
http://observer.guardian.co.uk/world/story/0,,1989999,00.html?gusrc=rss&feed=travel

India's Comoros volcano tremors grow stronger, more frequent
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L1498402.htm

No tsunamis evident after 8.2 earthquake
http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/journalgazette/news/nation/16457096.htm

Tsunamis: The Grave, Global and Unpredictable Threat
http://www.livescience.com/forcesofnature/070113_tsunami_threat.html

Researchers develop new method for better earthquake warnings
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=347747&ssid=365&sid=ENV

Superbright Comet Enters History Books, Now Visible in Broad Daylight
http://www.livescience.com/blogs/2007/01/13/superbright-comet-now-visible-in-broad-daylight/

Brightest comet in 40 years in Australian skies
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21058201-1702,00.html

Hubble’s successor to search for origins of Universe’s birth
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/articles.asp?aid=347750&ssid=27&sid=ENV

3-D Map of Dark Matter Reveals Cosmic Scaffolding
http://www.photonics.com/content/news/2007/January/12/86006.aspx

Sound Pulses Exceed Speed of Light
http://www.livescience.com/technology/070112_ftl_sound.html


----------



## Iceberg (14 Jan 2007 às 23:29)

Mário Barros e Luís França, gostava que concretizassem a vossa expressão "O clima prepara-se para dar um grande abanão".

Em concreto, o que querem dizer com esta expressão?
Em que se traduzirá esse abanão?
Com base em que elementos chegam a essa conclusão?
Para quando o dito abanão?

Aguardando os respectivos esclarecimentos ...


----------



## Luis França (15 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

EU project issues guidelines for scientists on communicating with the media
http://cordis.europa.eu/fetch?CALLER=EN_NEWS&ACTION=D&SESSION=&RCN=26949

Global warnings on global warming
http://www.malaysiakini.com/letters/62118

Moscow enjoys warmest January in 130 years
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20070115/59080934.html

Hottest year on record as Spain swelters
http://theolivepress.es/content/view/383/42/

Plague of voles due to warm weather destroys crops in Spain
http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/art...dlyEnoughNews&WTmodLoc=Oddly+Enough-C3-More-3

Scientists Report Faster Rate of Warming in Australia
http://www.realtruth.org/news/070115-001-weather.html

Russian academic says CO2 not to blame for global warming
http://en.rian.ru/russia/20070115/59078992.html

British Explorers close to reaching the 'Pole of Inaccessibility'
http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/this_britain/article2154868.ece

Scientists discover new life forms in the Arctic Ocean
http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/biowissenschaften_chemie/bericht-76912.html

India's Comoros volcano tremors weaken, island still on alert
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?chanID=sa003&articleID=ADED6EE2A29750522670AAD156B654BD

USGS earthquake scientists worry about being muzzled
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16193443/

Quake predictors win fans but face fines in Taiwan
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...features_January33.xml&section=todaysfeatures

'Fireball' calls in UK blamed on comet
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/south_of_scotland/6262855.stm

Comet's appearance hailed as 'brightest'
http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,650223070,00.html

The Universe's Invisible Hand
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?chanID=sa006&colID=1&articleID=1356B82B-E7F2-99DF-30CA562C33C4F03C






Five Satellite Launch to Give Most Detailed Information Ever on the Mysterious Northern Lights
http://www.ccnmag.com/news.php?id=4727


----------



## Luis França (15 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

Checking Out the Stellar Neighborhood
http://www.astrobio.net/news/module...=article&sid=2208&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0









Catching an Underwater Eruption
http://www.astrobio.net/news/module...=article&sid=2155&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0









Finding Our Origin in a Meteorite
http://www.astrobio.net/news/module...=article&sid=2163&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 14:23)

The Warming of Greenland
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/16/science/earth/16gree.html?_r=2&8dpc&oref=slogin&oref=slogin









National Survey and Cadastre, Copenhagen, Denmark
A 1986 photograph shows land covered by glacial ice.





Jeff Shea for The New York Times
NEW LANDS Glacial ice is melting across the Arctic Circle.


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 15:45)

boas Luis!!

só uma sugestão que tornava a leitura dos links do geociências mais fácil e organizado....

Porque nao abrir um topic de Geociências todos os meses por exemplo??? da mesma forma que se abre um do seguimento e dos modelos???

E Luis tenta por os links das alterações climáticas no topic respectivo ou entao criar um topic de noticias de alterações climáticas(quer seja da corrente de aquecimento, quer do arrefecimento)...porque aqui misturado acaba-se por perder muitos deles.

O que achas??


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

Luis França disse:


> Tens razão Alex, já tinha pensado nisso! E tb não és o primeiro a sugerir-me isso
> Um tópico de alterações climáticas, sismos, vulcões, space news, arqueologia; todos os meses...ok, mas depois o admin deveria juntá-los num único, um a um, por temas...senão ainda mais confuso fica....



Pois...ou entao pode-se juntar: simos, vulções, arqueologia.

e outro  com alteracoes climaticas e space news


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 21:52)

Boas,

Um pedido de desculpas a todos os membros pela quantidade astronómica de posts novos, mas decidi a pedido do Alex e de muitas famílias re-organizar o tópico das Geociências por assuntos (já enviei mensagem ao nosso administrador para aglutiná-las num único tema - Últimas Notícias, com este tópico incluído para não se perderem os outros posts). Foi uma maratona de 4 horas a juntar tudo de novo! ufff!

Mais uma vez, as minhas desculpas por tamanha salsada em que se encontra este tópico. De hoje em diante, as notícias serão colocadas nos seguimentos diários.    

Luís França


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 21:54)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Um pedido de desculpas a todos os membros pela quantidade astronómica de posts novos, mas decidi a pedido do Alex e de muitas famílias re-organizar o tópico das Geociências por assuntos (já enviei mensagem ao nosso administrador para aglutiná-las num único tema - Últimas Notícias, com este tópico incluído para não se perderem os outros posts). Foi uma maratona de 4 horas a juntar tudo de novo! ufff!
> 
> ...



Grande trabalho que tiveste luis....     
Obrigado


----------



## tozequio (17 Jan 2007 às 00:05)

De facto o Luis merece os parabéns por nos manter sempre informados das novidades extraordinárias deste mundo.


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

tozequio disse:


> De facto o Luis merece os parabéns por nos manter sempre informados das novidades extraordinárias deste mundo.



Até digo mais, merece um prémio, o que contribui mais com a informação sempre em cima do assunto...


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Jan 2007 às 00:54)

dj_alex disse:


> Grande trabalho que tiveste luis....
> Obrigado



Excelente!    4 horas de organização!!!!!!!!!   
Grande maratona! Pode que agora intervenham mais nesta secção o resto da famelga aqui da casa! 
Olhem que os temas valem bem a pena!  

Eu acho que há aqui muita gente que não leva o Luis a Sério, pode ser que agora entendam a seriedade que ele lhe dá!
Obrigado Luis por nos materes informado. GRANDE TRABALHO!


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

excelente trabalho Luís, demonstra bem o espirito e iniciativa que tanto te caracterizam, sendo sem dúvida uma mais valia para esta comunidade ter membros com o empenho que tu tens  
Um grande bem haja Luís França


----------



## Iceberg (20 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

Luís França, não sabia muito bem onde meter isto, por isso coloquei aqui ...

Gostava de abordar esta questão contigo e com os nossos amigos deste forum ... Normalmente quando se fala de Aquecimento Global, aborsa-se as suas consequências, as suas caracteristicas, tudo em termos climáticos.

Mas o outro dia li um artigo na imprensa nacional, desculpem mas a minha memória não consegue recordar qual, em que faziam uma interessante associação: pelos vistos, os cientistas acreditam que um dos principais perigos de um Aquecimento Global descontrolado é o derretimento dos gelos dos pólos, ficando nesses territórios a terra mais leve e desta forma elevando-se em altitude, mas como contrapartida o elevado afluso de águas para os oceanos decorrentes desse derretimento, iria provocar o afundamento do fundo dos oceanos, devido ao maior peso das águas.

Ora, este elevar das terras e afundar do leito marinho, deverá provocar um acréscimo significativo de grandes erupções submarinas, mais e maiores maremotos e o aumento dos sismos com origem nas placas tectónicas do fundo dos mares. Nunca tinha lido semelhante associação, e a fonte pareceu-me credível ...

Qual a tua opinião sobre este assunto?


----------



## Zoelae (20 Jan 2007 às 20:02)

Iceberg disse:


> Luís França, não sabia muito bem onde meter isto, por isso coloquei aqui ...
> 
> Gostava de abordar esta questão contigo e com os nossos amigos deste forum ... Normalmente quando se fala de Aquecimento Global, aborsa-se as suas consequências, as suas caracteristicas, tudo em termos climáticos.
> 
> ...



Dei isso na escola, acho que se chama geostasia, ou um nome parecido, movimento é relativamente lento, penso eu e não está associado a esse tipo de fenónenos. Imagina a litosfera a flutuar sobre o manto, se  num dado local aumenta a massa (e a pressão) por exemplo pela acumulação de neve ou agua, essa zona vai afundar; se diminui a pressão, p.ex degelo ou erosão, essa zona eleva-se.

Imagina empilhares blocos de madeira sobre a agua...


----------



## Luis França (21 Jan 2007 às 00:57)

Iceberg disse:


> Luís França, não sabia muito bem onde meter isto, por isso coloquei aqui ...
> 
> Mas o outro dia li um artigo na imprensa nacional, desculpem mas a minha memória não consegue recordar qual, em que faziam uma interessante associação: pelos vistos, os cientistas acreditam que um dos principais perigos de um Aquecimento Global descontrolado é o derretimento dos gelos dos pólos, ficando nesses territórios a terra mais leve e desta forma elevando-se em altitude, mas como contrapartida o elevado afluxo de águas para os oceanos decorrentes desse derretimento, iria provocar o afundamento do fundo dos oceanos, devido ao maior peso das águas.
> 
> ...



O sublinhado refere uma série de artigos que tenho vindo a "re-linkar" neste tópico. Agrada-me bastante que a nossa imprensa, de vez em quando, nos brinde com artigos destes (de extrema importância, no meu entender) mostrando, enfim, outra abordagem das consequências da mudança do Clima, esta bem REAL.

A minha visão do quadro (em geral) do degelo dos pólos: quando o gelo derrete, torna a litosfera mais leve (ou menos pesada, sem a pressão do gelo), ficando esta mais propensa a movimentos tectónicos (de reajuste). Para além da questão das águas tornando os outros oceanos mais pesados (comprimindo o fundo do mar causando terramotos submarinos), o tradutor deve ter-se esquecido de dizer que, em terra, esses terramotos irão fragmentar o resto do gelo, sem esquecer que existem os maiores vulcões nos círculos polares (HN e HS), ajudando também ao rápido derretimento do resto do gelo...
Bem sei que a maior parte, senão total, dos artigos que aqui divulgo está em inglês, mas estas notícias estão divulgadas há vários meses (embora só se dê importância às mesmas quando aparecem nos nossos jornais, bem ou mal traduzidas!) neste tópico e , agora, por meses.

Espero que me feito entender, no que respeita à minha interpretação...


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2007 às 03:13)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Um pedido de desculpas a todos os membros pela quantidade astronómica de posts novos, mas decidi a pedido do Alex e de muitas famílias re-organizar o tópico das Geociências por assuntos (já enviei mensagem ao nosso administrador para aglutiná-las num único tema - Últimas Notícias, com este tópico incluído para não se perderem os outros posts). Foi uma maratona de 4 horas a juntar tudo de novo! ufff!
> 
> ...


Obrigado Luis França.
Eu que sou um assiduo leitor dos teus tópicos, "aliás ASTRONOMIA E CIÊNCIAS DA TERRA foi por mim votado como o Tópico do Ano para entrega de galardão do prémio Floco de Neve na respectiva categoria", pretendo agradecer-te PUBLICAMENTE todo o empenho que tens colocado nos teus posts.
É o mínimo que te posso fazer, estando certo que todos os membros e visitantes do fórum pensam da mesma forma


----------

